# KotOR 2 Questprobleme hier rein!



## Rosini (11. Februar 2005)

Da sich in nächster Zeit sicherlich die Questproblemchen in KotOR 2 häufen werden, dachte ich, mache ich diesen Thread hier auf. Jeder der in irgend einer Weise Probleme mit diversen Quests oder Nebenquests haben sollte, kann seine Fragen hier herein posten.

In dem Sinne wünsche ich euch viel Spaß bei Knights of the Old Republic 2.


----------



## March20 (11. Februar 2005)

ich wollte mal wissen ob jemand ne ahnung hat wann man das lichtschwert bekommt und wiehoch man den char lvl kann.

bin grad auf dem ersten planeten und bin bei lvl 10.wenn man bei 20 ansteht,wird das denk ich mal ne lasche sache werden.


----------



## Rosini (11. Februar 2005)

March20 am 11.02.2005 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> ich wollte mal wissen ob jemand ne ahnung hat wann man das lichtschwert bekommt und wiehoch man den char lvl kann.
> 
> bin grad auf dem ersten planeten und bin bei lvl 10.wenn man bei 20 ansteht,wird das denk ich mal ne lasche sache werden.



Ich glaube deinen Charakter kannst du in KotOR 2 unendlich hoch leveln.  Irgendeine Spieleredaktion (war es PCG ^^) hatte das Spiel mit Level 36 beendet. Es ist also davon auszugehen, dass das Spiel umfangreicher ist, als Teil 1. Wie hoch du deinen Charakter aber letztendlich aufsteigen lassen kannst, bleibt noch offen. Wann du dein Laserschwer bekommst, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da ich selber noch gespannt darauf warte


----------



## Okama (12. Februar 2005)

Rosini am 11.02.2005 19:03 schrieb:
			
		

> March20 am 11.02.2005 18:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das laserschwert habe ich nach 11 stunden bekommen. und auch nur eins. da ich viele nebenquests schon gelöst habe, kann es auch sein, dass es schneller geht. 
das spiel ist meiner meinung nach wirklich umfangreicher geworden. es gibt sehr viele nebenquests. manchmal kommt es auch vor, dass sich zwei quest aufeinmal lösen lassen. z.b. suchen mal welche ihren piloten und man wird damit beauftragt ihn zu finden . im anderen quest gibt es einen flüchtling, der einen pilotschein braucht , aber das geld nicht hat. also sagt man den suchenden, dass die den nehmen sollen und die finanzieren dann den schein. echt nett gemacht. 
ich finde, aber dass die handlung zu langsam voran geht. war in kotor1 anders. mal schauen, wie lange noch das spiel geht. man ist ja im grunde genommen erst nach 11 stunden soweit, wie in kotor 1 als man das erste mal auf dantoine ist und das training absolviert. mal schauen, wie es weitergeht.


----------



## jetpackfreak (12. Februar 2005)

Weiß einer was für neue Lichtschwertfarben es gibt?


----------



## Lightwulf (12. Februar 2005)

Hi,
ich hab den ersten teil schon begeistert mehrmals durchgespielt und der neue ist auch echt super nur hab ich jetzt nen hänger drin ich find den startcode für das shuttle in der militärbasis auf dem ersten planeten einfach nicht kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen?


----------



## BunGEe (12. Februar 2005)

Lightwulf am 12.02.2005 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich hab den ersten teil schon begeistert mehrmals durchgespielt und der neue ist auch echt super nur hab ich jetzt nen hänger drin ich find den startcode für das shuttle in der militärbasis auf dem ersten planeten einfach nicht kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen?


Ich nehme an den Reaktor hast du hoch gefahren, danach hast du Zugang zu einer Tür (da wo die Droiden geladen werden) und dort findest du auch den Code. 
btw: gibts ne Möglichkeit, dass man in den Keller der Basis kommt? Wird ja zumindest auf der Karte angezeigt.

Ich hab mein Lichtschwert....nur gesehen.   Merkwürdigerweise hatte es genau die Farbe und das Aussehen die ich vorher genannt hatte. *g* Also der Typ (den man als erstes als Begleiter hat - Name grad vergessen) fragte mich nach Aussehen und Farbe meines Metzelmesserchens.  Und genau so sah es dann auch aus. Leider hab ich es nicht bekommen.


----------



## Omnibrain (12. Februar 2005)

jetpackfreak am 12.02.2005 09:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß einer was für neue Lichtschwertfarben es gibt?



also ich renn mit nem hässlichen Lila Rum    altbekannt orange hab ich auch schon gesehen zum kaufen (der Stein) ansonsten noch nix gesehen.


----------



## Sh4w (12. Februar 2005)

Hi Leute   

hab ein Problem....
also :

Nachdem ich auf dem ersten planeten war und mein schiff zurückbekommen habe bin ich nach korriban gegangen. Da bin ich aber auch gleich wieder weggeflogen ^^ Dann ging ich nach Nar Shadaa (oder wieimmer  man das auch schreibt...). Dann geh ich durch die stadt .. amch ein paar geschäffte, bekomme wieder n paar dunkele seite Punkte (hrhr). SO!!, dann kam ein video (irgendwas mit dem sith lord und ihrer dienerin..  Dann ging ich wieder zu meinem Schiff zurück und o_O meine ganze Crew weg !!! und da war diese dienerin von diesem Sith lord da mit ihrem Lichtschwert... Ich muss dann gegen sie kämpfen aber schaff sie nicht habs schon 4 mal probiert .... Hilfe    

Ah ps. weis einer weiso das spiel so oft abstürzt ... ?


----------



## Gandhi (12. Februar 2005)

Bei mir ist es bis jetzt nicht abgestürzt.

Mein Problem ist ich bin auf Koriban in diesem Grab das man in der Höhle findet.
Ich hab Dath Revan darin besiegt kommen aber nicht mehr raus aus dem Level. Der Eingang geht nicht auf und der Ausgang wo Dath Revan war auch nicht, weiß einer Rat.


----------



## jetpackfreak (12. Februar 2005)

Wegen den Abstürzen würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen, war auch bei mir(is aba heute nich passiert). Ich schätz mal das kann man bald mit nem Patch beheben.


----------



## subotai33 (12. Februar 2005)

Übrigens, die Charaktere können bis Level 50 hochgepusht werden.Die Gegnerstärke nimmt aber dafür auch zu,tut sich also nix.Ich hab auf einer anderen Seite schon von einer Stelle gelesen,in der man sich unendlich viel Erfahrungspunkte besorgen kann.Ich werd nochmal nachschauen und posten.
Allgemein ist man aber durch das Spiel durch, wenn man Level 26-29 hat.


----------



## March20 (12. Februar 2005)

ich bin als erstes mal nach ondor aufgebrochen. hat jemand ne ahnung ob sich der schwierigkeitsgrad an das könenn anpaßt (d.h.: Planetenreihenfolge egal) oder wird es zu heftig wenn man den falschen planeten erwischt?


----------



## Omnibrain (12. Februar 2005)

Gandhi am 12.02.2005 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir ist es bis jetzt nicht abgestürzt.
> 
> Mein Problem ist ich bin auf Koriban in diesem Grab das man in der Höhle findet.
> Ich hab Dath Revan darin besiegt kommen aber nicht mehr raus aus dem Level. Der Eingang geht nicht auf und der Ausgang wo Dath Revan war auch nicht, weiß einer Rat.



Hab auch ein Problem in der Sith Basis bzw. im alten Jedi Ausbildungslager, um ins trainingszentrum zu kommen muss man ja Stufe 1 Prüfung bestehen. Hab bibliothek geöffnet usw. aber ich kann das Terminal nicht benutzen (steht das nicht repariert werden kann aufgrund eines unbestimmten fehlers). Ergo komme ich nicht an die Antworten der Fragen. Oder ist das sinn und zweck das ich mich da durchraten muss? 2 von 5 schaffe ich richtig . Mehr leider nicht. Habe auch keinen Computer expterten dabei, bin mit den 2 Mädls unterwegs *g*. Kann mir jemand helfen? Bin ich ganz auf dem Holzweg? Sollte es ein Bug sein, kann mir jemand die Antworten per PM schicken? Wär echt klasse.

Grüße


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (12. Februar 2005)

Problem: SWOOP RENNEN

so beim ersten Swoop rennen, kann man da irgendwas gewinnen oderdie Rekorde brechen? bzw. gegen die anderen Zeitfahern machen? Weil: ich habe eine zeit von etwa 42 sek gehabt, und der Typ sagt immer das ich eine Zeit von 57 habe... Bug? Ausserdem is meine Frage noch: zählt die Zeit auch wenn ich nur ne Übungsrunde mache oder nur beim rennen? kann man auch noch irgendwie nen turbo starten oder so? Muss mann beim fahren die maustaste gedrückt halten oder kann man immer nur beim schalten drücken 
danke


----------



## Vassago2001 (12. Februar 2005)

ZiegenPaeter am 12.02.2005 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Problem: SWOOP RENNEN
> 
> so beim ersten Swoop rennen, kann man da irgendwas gewinnen oderdie Rekorde brechen? bzw. gegen die anderen Zeitfahern machen? Weil: ich habe eine zeit von etwa 42 sek gehabt, und der Typ sagt immer das ich eine Zeit von 57 habe... Bug? Ausserdem is meine Frage noch: zählt die Zeit auch wenn ich nur ne Übungsrunde mache oder nur beim rennen? kann man auch noch irgendwie nen turbo starten oder so? Muss mann beim fahren die maustaste gedrückt halten oder kann man immer nur beim schalten drücken
> danke



Die zeiten zählen bloss im rennen. turbo keine ahnung. ich drück die maustaste eigentlich die ganze zeit immer im intervall, bis ich im höchsten "gang" bin. so hab ich ne zeit von 39.xx geschafft, die auch anerkannt wurde


----------



## totalMADman (12. Februar 2005)

Omnibrain am 12.02.2005 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch ein Problem in der Sith Basis bzw. im alten Jedi Ausbildungslager, um ins trainingszentrum zu kommen muss man ja Stufe 1 Prüfung bestehen. Hab bibliothek geöffnet usw. aber ich kann das Terminal nicht benutzen (steht das nicht repariert werden kann aufgrund eines unbestimmten fehlers). Ergo komme ich nicht an die Antworten der Fragen. Oder ist das sinn und zweck das ich mich da durchraten muss? 2 von 5 schaffe ich richtig . Mehr leider nicht. Habe auch keinen Computer expterten dabei, bin mit den 2 Mädls unterwegs *g*. Kann mir jemand helfen? Bin ich ganz auf dem Holzweg? Sollte es ein Bug sein, kann mir jemand die Antworten per PM schicken? Wär echt klasse.
> 
> Grüße



Ja, da soll man raten. Ist etwas einfacher wenn man Teil 1 kennt.
Mal sehen ob ich mich noch errinner...
Nicht begraben auf  Korriban ist Freedon Naad (der liegt auf Dxun)
Unpassendes Tier ist das Grizka
Es sind 20 Lords
Irgendwas mit Lüge bei der Paradoxon Frage
...and die 5. erinnere ich mich gerade nicht mehr, 4 reichen aber. Ich hoffe nur, die Fragen ändern sich nicht...


----------



## totalMADman (12. Februar 2005)

March20 am 11.02.2005 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> ich wollte mal wissen ob jemand ne ahnung hat wann man das lichtschwert bekommt und wiehoch man den char lvl kann.
> 
> bin grad auf dem ersten planeten und bin bei lvl 10.wenn man bei 20 ansteht,wird das denk ich mal ne lasche sache werden.



Das Lichtschwert bekommt man auf  dem ersten Planeten nach Telos. War bei mir Dantooine....

Charaker können über Level 40 steigen, eine Grenze habe ich noch nicht festgestellt (habs mal mit einem Trick ausprobiert)...


----------



## seelenapparat (12. Februar 2005)

Sh4w am 12.02.2005 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute
> 
> hab ein Problem....
> also :
> ...




hallöle, du musst sie nicht besiegen, es reicht, sie bis zur hälfte fertig zu machen.
ich hab sie in den raum gelockt, wo die werkbank und dieser 'pinhead' stehen.
der hilft dir dann auch dabei, sie zu besiegen.

viel spass noch...

mfg

nils


----------



## Brazzo05 (12. Februar 2005)

Vassago2001 am 12.02.2005 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> ZiegenPaeter am 12.02.2005 17:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei mir gibt es bei dem Swoop-Rennen auf Telos auch ein kleines Problem  Meine Zeit, die ich im Rennen fahre, wird ganz normal anerkannt, aber wenn ich im Übungsmodus fahre, heißt es danach immer, ich habe eine Zeit von = Sekunden, der Typ is immer total begeistert, dass ich so gut bin, aber ist ja eigentlich egal, weils eh bloß im Übungsmodus ist


----------



## JediLars (12. Februar 2005)

Ich habe jetzt Telos verlassen und bin als erstes nach Dantooine(Hab endlich nen LS  ). Habe dort mit allen Lagern und Typen gesprochen und habe auch die kompletten Ruinen durchsucht. Auf diesem einen Datapat in der Bibliothek stand das meisterin Vrook(oder so ähnlich) in den kinthrath hölen sein soll. Nur wo sind diese Hölen? Und wie komme ich auf die oberste Ebene der Enklave. Ich weiß absolut nicht weiter. Wo  soll ich auf Dantooine noch hin und was soll ich noch machen.


----------



## Omnibrain (13. Februar 2005)

totalMADman am 12.02.2005 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Omnibrain am 12.02.2005 16:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, hab mich hingesetzt und mal alles in Ruhe gelesen, erste 2 Fragen waren klar. Grizka ist mir wieder eingefallen ausm ersten teil, denen konnte man so schön das Genick brechen *g*. Der rest hat sich dann ergeben, danke das Du dir die Mühe gemacht hast.

Beim Swoop rennen, tjo, ich bins einmal gefahren, hatte bestzeit, bekam geld und das wars. Im ersten teil wars da viel besser geregelt...


----------



## Lightwulf (13. Februar 2005)

JediLars am 12.02.2005 22:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe jetzt Telos verlassen und bin als erstes nach Dantooine(Hab endlich nen LS  ). Habe dort mit allen Lagern und Typen gesprochen und habe auch die kompletten Ruinen durchsucht. Auf diesem einen Datapat in der Bibliothek stand das meisterin Vrook(oder so ähnlich) in den kinthrath hölen sein soll. Nur wo sind diese Hölen? Und wie komme ich auf die oberste Ebene der Enklave. Ich weiß absolut nicht weiter. Wo  soll ich auf Dantooine noch hin und was soll ich noch machen.




Der hölen eingang ist in dem teil wo der typ ist der dich auf so eine abgestürzte sonde hinweist das wenn du sie findest 1000 credits bekommst und von dem direkt auf der anderen seite von dem karten-teil.


----------



## silencer1 (13. Februar 2005)

Wie kann ich Minen benutzen um Türen zu sprengen? Was ich da machen?


----------



## Omnibrain (13. Februar 2005)

silencer1 am 13.02.2005 11:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann ich Minen benutzen um Türen zu sprengen? Was ich da machen?



Du brauchst nen Character der mit Minen umgehen kann und natürlich Minen. Dann gehst Du zur tür und du hast dann das Symbol einer Mine zum auswählen, draufklicken und weglaufen, empfiehlt sich solo Modus.


----------



## lustigerlurch (13. Februar 2005)

Ich brauch ganz dringend Hilfe, ich bin schon sau weit, gerade bei dem Palast der Prinzessin um sie zu retten, (also schon das 2te mal) bin mit so einem Mandaloreanischen Kampfschiff gelandet, hab die verbündeteten Söldner befreit und bin nun auf dem Weg zum Palast ,mein Problem, die 2te Engergiebariere!!!


Die erste hab ich im Kontrollzentrum deaktiviert, die zweite lässt sich nicht deaktivieren und ich hab auch nich den Typen mit dem Arm dabei der das kaputtmachen kann, bitte helft mir ich bin verzweifelt, thx


lurchi


----------



## AnotherDarkLord (13. Februar 2005)

Gandhi am 12.02.2005 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir ist es bis jetzt nicht abgestürzt.
> 
> Mein Problem ist ich bin auf Koriban in diesem Grab das man in der Höhle findet.
> Ich hab Dath Revan darin besiegt kommen aber nicht mehr raus aus dem Level. Der Eingang geht nicht auf und der Ausgang wo Dath Revan war auch nicht, weiß einer Rat.



Sitze genau bei der Stelle fest. HILFE!!!!!!!! Weiß denn niemand was?


----------



## Flooi (13. Februar 2005)

Wisst ihr schon dass man das game nett zu ende zoggen kann -.-


----------



## lustigerlurch (13. Februar 2005)

Flooi am 13.02.2005 15:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Wisst ihr schon dass man das game nett zu ende zoggen kann -.-


Wieso ?


brauche in meinem problem noch hilfe, bitte melden:

Ich brauch ganz dringend Hilfe, ich bin schon sau weit, gerade bei dem Palast der Prinzessin um sie zu retten, (also schon das 2te mal) bin mit so einem Mandaloreanischen Kampfschiff gelandet, hab die verbündeteten Söldner befreit und bin nun auf dem Weg zum Palast ,mein Problem, die 2te Engergiebariere!!!


Die erste hab ich im Kontrollzentrum deaktiviert, die zweite lässt sich nicht deaktivieren und ich hab auch nich den Typen mit dem Arm dabei der das kaputtmachen kann, bitte helft mir ich bin verzweifelt, thx


lurchi


----------



## Flooi (13. Februar 2005)

meinst du die barriere wo das dicke monster steht ?

wenn ja musst du erst nach nord osten gehen da is der hacker der dir immer strom schläge verpasst und da dass pult umpolen und den kapitön befreien dann musst du nach nordwesten in den anderen raum und die könnens dann öffnen.

ja es geht net zuende weil immer während der sequenz wo malachor 5 explodiert dich das spiel wieder ins hautpmenü kickt ^^


----------



## Rosini (13. Februar 2005)

Flooi am 13.02.2005 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> ja es geht net zuende weil immer während der sequenz wo malachor 5 explodiert dich das spiel wieder ins hautpmenü kickt ^^


also bei mir gehts aber komischerweise? Ist das Problem nur bei dir so, oder haben noch andere Spieler ein Problem an der Stelle?


----------



## Flooi (13. Februar 2005)

Rosini am 13.02.2005 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Flooi am 13.02.2005 15:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




was kommt nach der sequenz nach der malachor 5 hochgeht ???


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (13. Februar 2005)

Nochmal wegen Swoop: Is es eigentlich so wie i ersten Teil, das man Swoop champ werden kann oder so? oder ist das in Kotor2 nur noch ein feature ?


----------



## lustigerlurch (13. Februar 2005)

Flooi, bitte schick mir mal ein lagescreen wo das genau sein soll, ich hab schon alles abgesucht und nichts gefunden,du hast doch bestimmt ein gesavten Spielstand wo du Screen machen kannst, ge ?


Bitte schick das Bild an

chrissi@ec-thueringen.de, thx


----------



## seelenapparat (13. Februar 2005)

hallo,
ich habe mal folgendes problem:
bin  grad auf dxun in diesem tempel. bin auch schon bis zur endkammer vorgedrungen, da wo die 4 sith meister stehen.
das problem ist aber, dass die mich gnadenlos fertigmachen, ich weiss nicht mehr weiter.
das dumme ist auch, das ich keinen jedi dabei habe, nur den dieb, mandelore und diesen 'pinhead'...
das war wohl ein fehler., oder?
was kann ich machen, kennt einer schon cheats für kotor 2?
(dann könnte ich mir wenigstens medipacks hercheaten)


----------



## jetpackfreak (13. Februar 2005)

seelenapparat am 13.02.2005 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> ich habe mal folgendes problem:
> bin  grad auf dxun in diesem tempel. bin auch schon bis zur endkammer vorgedrungen, da wo die 4 sith meister stehen.
> das problem ist aber, dass die mich gnadenlos fertigmachen, ich weiss nicht mehr weiter.
> ...




Hier ein paar Cheats
Geh auf die Readme-Datei und füge die Zeile "enablecheats=1" (ohne "") ein.

Nun kannst du, indem du [^] (links neben der 1) drückst, folgendes eingeben:

God = Godmodus

giveall = Alle Waffen 

Und falls einer an ner Komplettlösung interessiert ist geht's auf  gamebanshee.com/starwarskotorii/walkthrough.php


----------



## lustigerlurch (13. Februar 2005)

Flooi, bitte schick mir mal ein lagescreen wo das genau sein soll, ich hab schon alles abgesucht und nichts gefunden,du hast doch bestimmt ein gesavten Spielstand wo du Screen machen kannst, ge ?


----------



## Garfunkel74 (13. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

hänge schon sehr früh fest: wie komme ich auf die Harbinger? Ich finde keinen Weg die Sicherheitsfelder zu umgehen oder zu deaktivieren.


----------



## Quincy333 (13. Februar 2005)

Ich hänge auch in diesem Sith-Grab fest (wo man die Prüfung von Kreia macht). 
Wie spiele ich das auf der hellen Seite durch ohne zu sterben?????


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Februar 2005)

Flooi am 13.02.2005 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Rosini am 13.02.2005 15:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Abspann. Mehr nicht. 

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## WurstNoN (14. Februar 2005)

Was muss ich auf Nar Shadda tun?
Hab kA was ich da machen muss. Bin schon einige Zeit rumgelaufen hab aber noch nicht gecheckt, was ich tun muss


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (14. Februar 2005)

WurstNoN am 14.02.2005 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Was muss ich auf Nar Shadda tun?
> Hab kA was ich da machen muss. Bin schon einige Zeit rumgelaufen hab aber noch nicht gecheckt, was ich tun muss



  Quests erfüllen


----------



## WurstNoN (14. Februar 2005)

ZiegenPaeter am 14.02.2005 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> WurstNoN am 14.02.2005 15:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm...in dieser Pazaak-Halle da, da ist son Robo und der will andauernd pazaak spielen (ist auch im datapad vermerkt) wenn ich mit ihm spiele ists aber immernoch als auftrag da. Wat muss ich tun?


----------



## SilentMoebiusDX (14. Februar 2005)

WurstNoN am 14.02.2005 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> ZiegenPaeter am 14.02.2005 17:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das komische ist ja, dass man den Robo besiegt, dann zu dieser Twi'lek frau läuft und sagt man möchte spielen, aber man gar nicht wirklich gegen sie spieln muss. fand ich ein bisschen komisch. sie meinte zwar ich bin der ober-pro im Pazaak und hätte desshalb keine chance..aber naja gefallen tut mir das nicht   

achja weiss vllt jemand wo ich eine Linse für meinen saber herbekomme? fehlt mir als letztes teil noch  

cya Silent


----------



## holzkbri (14. Februar 2005)

Hi
ich habe auch ein riesen Problem auf  nar shaddaa.
ich bin mit meinem droiden in dem lager. also droifdenlager. ich muss da durch ein tor gehen. aber um dies zu öffen. muss ich an einer konsole buchstaben verdrehen. ich habe diese hier
3E1D
L7T3

1E7T
3L3D

weiss jemand was ich machen muss. um durch diese tür zu kommen?
wäre super

könnt euch auch gerne üper icq melkden
86273550

vielend anks chonmal
holzkbri


----------



## mr-stalker (14. Februar 2005)

Ich habe ein Problem mit den Swoop rennen .
Egal mit welcher Zeit ich reinkomme heißt es ich hätte das Rennen nicht beendet.  

Bitte um bestmögliche Hilfe


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Februar 2005)

holzkbri am 14.02.2005 18:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> ich habe auch ein riesen Problem auf  nar shaddaa.
> ich bin mit meinem droiden in dem lager. also droifdenlager. ich muss da durch ein tor gehen. aber um dies zu öffen. muss ich an einer konsole buchstaben verdrehen. ich habe diese hier
> 3E1D
> ...



Klar, ist doch easy...
1. Drehung: mittlere Sequenz gegen den Uhrzeigersinn
2. Drehung: rechte Sequenz im Uhrzeigersinn
3. Drehung: linke Sequenz gegen den Uhrzeigersinn

Viel Spass! 

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Februar 2005)

mr-stalker am 14.02.2005 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ein Problem mit den Swoop rennen .
> Egal mit welcher Zeit ich reinkomme heißt es ich hätte das Rennen nicht beendet.
> 
> Bitte um bestmögliche Hilfe



Geht's um das Swoop-Rennen auf Telos? Das scheint buggy zu sein...Du solltest VOR dem ERSTEN Rennen (egal ob Übung oder "echtes" Rennen) speichern und musst dann die Strecke durchfahren...solltest Du das Rennen abbrechen, gilt es immer als "nicht beendet", auch wenn Du später durchkommst. Also, sobald Du an nem Hindernis hängst...beenden und neu laden.

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## WookieZero (14. Februar 2005)

soweit ich weiß muss ich für das laserschwert einige dinge finden, und der baor dings da hilft mir beim zusammenbauen

mir fehlt die linse. wo find ich die ???


----------



## Bart1983 (14. Februar 2005)

Hallöchen...

ich komme in Kotor2 nicht weiter und zwar bei folgendem Problem:

In Nar Shaddar bin ich im Droidenlagerhaus (ich bin der kleine Droide T3).
Ich habe auch schon den einen Droiden zerstört und bin eine Halle weiter.

Nun stehe ich aber vor einer verschlossenen Tür, neben der Tür ist die Türsteuerung.
Sobald ich sie benutze kommt ein verdammtes Rätsel:

3E1D
L7T3

1E7T
3L3D

Durch drehen (gegen oder im Uhrzeigersinn) soll man nun die obere Reihe so verändern, dass es der unteren entspricht.
Die möglichen Drehungen:
Linker Block (gegen oder im Uhrzeigersinn)
Mittlerer Block (gegen oder im Uhrzeigersinn)
Rechter Block (gegen oder im Uhrzeigersinn)

Des weiteren steht in Questlog: Das man durch die Zerstörung des Terminals die Türsteuerung überbrücken kann. Nur ich sehe kein Terminal und vor dem einzigsten Terminal im Raum steht ein Droide der mich immer volllabbert von wegen "kann net weg muss zuerst die Kommunikation wiederherstellen".

Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen :\

bye


----------



## Bart1983 (14. Februar 2005)

Bart1983 am 14.02.2005 20:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöchen...
> 
> ich komme in Kotor2 nicht weiter und zwar bei folgendem Problem:
> 
> ...



oki habe im Internet die Lösung gefunden 

11!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Achtung Spoiler!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111
11!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Achtung Spoiler!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111
11!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Achtung Spoiler!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111


Spoiler



mitte gegen 
links gegen
rechts in


----------



## silencer1 (15. Februar 2005)

Komme auf Pergasus nicht in den Hangar. Wo ist das Ersatzteil zu finden, damit der Droide die Konsole reparieren kann?


----------



## Tyra3l (15. Februar 2005)

Leute, ich hab ein Problem, ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll :-/
Ich habe den Jedi auf Dantooine , die SPOILER: tote auf Korriban getrofffen. 
Jetzt war ich auf Onderon und habe mich mit dem dortigen Jedi getroffen, der dann meinte er meldet sich wieder bei mir, bin dann wie empfohlen abgeflogen.aber was jetzt?!?!?!?Wo finde ich den Jedi auf Nar Shadaa ( der einzige Planni wo ich keine ahnung hab was ich da überhaupt machen soll?!?!?!)Kann mir jemand helfen plz !!!


----------



## mr-stalker (15. Februar 2005)

1. Lichtschwert bekommt man wenn man irgendeinen Planeten nach Telos anfliegt und da dann die Hauptaufgabe macht.( Ich hab inzwischen glaub ich 6 - wenn man eins hat bekommt mans manchmal mit anderen zu tun )

2. Korriban- man muss in die alte Alte Akademie (nun folgt ein Spoiler ) da die Trainingsprogramme überstehen - dann trifft man auf diesen Halbnackten Sith -gegen denn muss man kurz kämpfen dann sagt die alte Frau man könnte ihn nicht besiegen und man wird aus der Akademie gebeamt. Danach muss man in diesen Höhle und in das "Portal" , man erlebt mehrere Visionen und stirbt bei einem Kampf gegen einen Typen aus KOTOR1 (R).Dann kann man wieder abreisen .
SPOILER ENDE
3. Frau im Raumschiff- es wäre empfelenswert sich erst ein Lichtschwert anzuschaffen (siehe P. 1) dann mit dem Makashi-Stil und einem Stärke anhancer bekämpfen . 2 Schläge = Kampf vorbei


----------



## AffenLord (15. Februar 2005)

Hab ein problem das ihr mir bestimm schnell lösen könnt.

Bin auf Telos (oder so) halt der erste echte Plante.
Hab noch folgende Quest zu lösen:

Neue Energy (bekommt an vom PolizeiChef)
Verbrecher fangen (bekommt an vom PolizeiChef)
EBON HAWK
Czerka-HPC 
nun find ich aber keine weg auf die oberfläche des planeten um an mein schiff oder an die verbrecher zu kommen.
und bei dem Czerka-Quest find ich den Chano nicht der die B4-D4 einheit warten soll.
könnt ihr mir helfen (bitte schnell) will heute noch was schaffen


----------



## totalMADman (15. Februar 2005)

mr-stalker am 15.02.2005 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> ... man erlebt mehrere Visionen und stirbt bei einem Kampf gegen einen Typen aus KOTOR1 (R)



Hmm, ich habe den besiegt....komisch. Sollte man da sterben ?


----------



## totalMADman (15. Februar 2005)

Tyra3l am 15.02.2005 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Leute, ich hab ein Problem, ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll :-/
> Ich habe den Jedi auf Dantooine , die SPOILER: tote auf Korriban getrofffen.
> Jetzt war ich auf Onderon und habe mich mit dem dortigen Jedi getroffen, der dann meinte er meldet sich wieder bei mir, bin dann wie empfohlen abgeflogen.aber was jetzt?!?!?!?Wo finde ich den Jedi auf Nar Shadaa ( der einzige Planni wo ich keine ahnung hab was ich da überhaupt machen soll?!?!?!)Kann mir jemand helfen plz !!!



Nar Shadaa ist ein Planet auf dem man ziemlich viel machen kann. Ich rede eigentlich immer mit allen Personen die ich finde und gehe die gesamte Karte ab, bis es keine unverschlossene Tür und keinen unbekannten Fleck mehr gibt. Bisher hat sich da bei Kotor 1 und 2 immer alles mehr oder weniger von selbst ergeben...

Um den Jedi zu finden musst Du mit dem Hutt ins Geschpräch kommen und ihm anbieten seinen Konkurrenten Goto auszuschalten. Es dauert dann aber trotzdem noch eine Weile, da Du einiges vorher noch erledigen musst. Es hilft in der Regel wirklich am meisten einfach mit allen Personen zu reden und jede Tür zu probieren.


----------



## magelheis (15. Februar 2005)

Auf Nar Shadaa  gibt es einen boesen Bug - eine fuer die Hauptstory notwendige Zwischensequenz wird u.U. nicht abgespielt und damit muss man komplett neu beginnen. 

Unbedingt vorm Betreten des Planeten einen Sicherheitssafe machen und am Besten in nem anderen Verzeichnis ablegen, da nach Aussage einiger Leute in den eglischen Foren der Bug moeglicherweise auch die alten Safes korrumpiert.


----------



## AffenLord (16. Februar 2005)

kann mir einer sagen welche teile ich brauche um ein LS zu baun und wie ich das mache? bitte helft mir


----------



## Freaggle (16. Februar 2005)

Hi.

Hab ne Frage zu den Charakteren,die man in die Gruppe aufnehmen kann.
Kann ich Darth Sion aufnehmen und wenn ja,wo finde ich ihn?
Un wo steckt der Mandalorianer?
Den hab ich bisher auch nirgens finden können.

Mfg


----------



## NomadSoul (16. Februar 2005)

mr-stalker am 15.02.2005 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Danach muss man in diesen Höhle und in das "Portal" , man erlebt mehrere Visionen und stirbt bei einem Kampf gegen einen Typen aus KOTOR1 (R).



Ich habe jeden Gegner in der Höhle besiegt, und gegen den Typen (namens Darth Revan) stirbt man nicht unbedingt, man muss sich eben zu verteidigen wissen  Man sollte sich vor dem Kampf stärken, dann geht das schon


----------



## NomadSoul (16. Februar 2005)

Freaggle am 16.02.2005 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi.
> Un wo steckt der Mandalorianer?
> Den hab ich bisher auch nirgens finden können.



Mandalore findest du auf  Dxun. Dafür musst du zum Planeten Onderon reisen, du kommst dann unweigerlich auf Dxun


----------



## aerric (16. Februar 2005)

hi!
hab eine kurze allgemeine Frage wegen NarShadaa:

Ist es egal wie ich die Quests löse? 
Beispiel: Das Problem zwischen den Refugees und der Exchange. Wenn ich einfach alle Exchange Leute kille, sollte das Problem ja gelöst sein! Aber gibts da dann nich wiederum Probleme mit anderen Quests, oder das sogar das ganze Spiel unlösbar wird? Habe keinen Bock wegen einem kleinen Fehler alles nochmal zu spielen...


----------



## NicoSchneider (16. Februar 2005)

kann mir jemand sagen wo ich das droiden chasis für den HK droiden der auf der ebon hawk rumsteht herkriege.
ich hab manche teile sogar schon doppelt nur das eine fehlt mir noch


----------



## NomadSoul (16. Februar 2005)

NicoSchneider am 16.02.2005 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir jemand sagen wo ich das droiden chasis für den HK droiden der auf der ebon hawk rumsteht herkriege.
> ich hab manche teile sogar schon doppelt nur das eine fehlt mir noch



Ich hab das Droiden-Chassis gefunden, als ich auf Nar Shaddaa war, und zwar in der Mission, in der man mit T3-M4 in dem Droidenlager ist und die Codes holt.  Nachdem ich die Codes hatte und aus dem Lager wollte, wurde ich von drei HK-50 angegriffen. Einer davon hatte das Chassis.


----------



## Rosini (16. Februar 2005)

*Problem im ersten Level - Sprachcode^^*

Nun ja, mein Problem steht schon da. Ich suche insgesamt 3 Sprachaufnahmen eines Offiziers, welcher leider Gottes bereits tot war. Der Protokolldruide meinte, ich könne die Luftschleuse, mit welcher ich in die Schlafräume komme, nur mit dem Code aufgeht. Das Problem: Ich habe erst 2 Sprachaufnahmen (von insgesamt 3 -denke ich mal). die erste Sprachaufnahme habe ich dem toten offizier entnommen, und die zweite habe ich aus dem Raum neben der Schleuse (Kontrollstation - Computer). Nun habe ich aber keinen blassen schimmer, wo ich den dritten - und hoffe letzte - Sprachaufnahme finden kann :o


----------



## BunGEe (16. Februar 2005)

Rosini am 16.02.2005 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> *Problem im ersten Level - Sprachcode^^*
> 
> Nun ja, mein Problem steht schon da. Ich suche insgesamt 3 Sprachaufnahmen eines Offiziers, welcher leider Gottes bereits tot war. Der Protokolldruide meinte, ich könne die Luftschleuse, mit welcher ich in die Schlafräume komme, nur mit dem Code aufgeht. Das Problem: Ich habe erst 2 Sprachaufnahmen (von insgesamt 3 -denke ich mal). die erste Sprachaufnahme habe ich dem toten offizier entnommen, und die zweite habe ich aus dem Raum neben der Schleuse (Kontrollstation - Computer). Nun habe ich aber keinen blassen schimmer, wo ich den dritten - und hoffe letzte - Sprachaufnahme finden kann :o


Du musst mit dem Turbolift nach oben fahren und dir dort dann die 3. Aufzeichnung holen.


----------



## Sh4w (16. Februar 2005)

*Mega fettes Problem *

Bin völlig verzweifelt .... hoffe jemand kann mir helfen

also

ich bin Nach dem ersten Planeten nach nar shadaa geflogen, hab da ein par quests gemacht. dann ahb ich noch diese eine Frau auf meinem schiff besiegt.
ABER: meine ganze gruppe war weg!!!!! Von diesem Zeitpunkt an hatte ich nur noch diese Frau in meiner gruppe!! Dann Bin ich nach Duxun (oder so) geflogen hab alle aufgaben im Mand. Lager erfüllt und Mandalore sagt zu Zuka immer , dass das schiff innerhalb von einer stunde startet. Ein freund sagte das Kreia danach mit mandalore spricht(geht bei mir ja nich weil die alle weg waren nach dem kampf mit der frau da) 
wenn ich dan zum gruppenmenü gehe sind die Portraits von meinen Leuten unsichtbar und wenn ich versuche sie in meine Gruppe einzufügen stürzt das spiel ab... ich hab schon 18 Stunden in das verschi**ene spiel investiert und hab absolut keinen bock es von vorne anzufangen... also !!!bitte!!!  helft mir  

PS. Wenn man auf die unsichtbaren chars klickt steht da eigendlich lvl und name und so.. also wenn ich auf die unsichtbaren klick steht da : I'm Broken, so very very Broken. (obwohl das englisch ist, ist das spiel auf deutsch ^^)


----------



## lordhagen18 (16. Februar 2005)

BunGEe am 16.02.2005 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Rosini am 16.02.2005 17:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



muss man nicht mal machen ich konnte einfach die Konsole zerstören dann
geht das Tor auch auf


----------



## SPEEDI007 (16. Februar 2005)

Hi, ich befinde mich grade auf der Peragus. Ich bin jetzt mit meinen Jedi, den einen Kerl und mit meinem kleinen Roboter vor der Ebon Hawk. Das problem ist das ich eine Tür nicht aufbekomme. Der kleine Roboter sprach zwar gleich er, könnte das, nur schaffe ich es auch nicht mit ihm das Tor zu öffnen. Immer wenn ich auf dem Hangarschalter auf "Drucktür Hangar 25" klicke sagt mir der Computer, dass es Gescheitert sei und eine Leitung entfernt wurde.


----------



## mr-stalker (16. Februar 2005)

Ich hab genau das gleiche Problem schon bei anderen gelöst.
Das Kabel findest du auf dem Weg zur Konsole - ich glaub in diesen Treibstoff tanks oder so ( also wenn man vor der Konsole steht rechts unten durch die Tür und in dem Bereich müsste irgendwo ein Kabel rumliegen .


----------



## SPEEDI007 (16. Februar 2005)

mr-stalker am 16.02.2005 21:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab genau das gleiche Problem schon bei anderen gelöst.
> Das Kabel findest du auf dem Weg zur Konsole - ich glaub in diesen Treibstoff tanks oder so ( also wenn man vor der Konsole steht rechts unten durch die Tür und in dem Bereich müsste irgendwo ein Kabel rumliegen .



Ich hab alles in diesen Thread angeschaut und keinen über dieses Thema gesehen?   
Danke, habs gefunden.


----------



## WookieZero (16. Februar 2005)

ich bin auf dxun. dort habe ich bereits die aufgabe von mandalor gemacht und den typen wiedergefunden. die sattelitenschüssel tut auch wieder (das mit dem kabel).

war dann so unterwegs und hab jmd getroffen der mir sagt ein drittes schiff wäre abgestürzt und ich solle im westlichen dschungel nach überlebenden suchen. wo find ich die? ist das eine neue karte oder auf der karte wo ich den typen getroffen hab?

ausserdem hab ich das große "monster" getötet. wenn ich mit der wache vor der mandalorianischen basis rede kann ich ihn nur nach dem tier fragen, ihm aber nicht das ohr geben um ihm zu zeigen dass ich es getötet habe. was muss ich tun?

gibt es sonst noch aufgaben die ich machen muss um das raumschiff zu bekommen?


----------



## Mark (17. Februar 2005)

Hallo bin irgend wo (  weiss den Planet gerade nicht) und spiele gerade die kopfgeldjägerin die soll meine Jedi befreien. die Tür zum jedi geht aber net auf. es wird irgend was von einem überprückungsschalter gelabert aber ich find den net 

Hilfe !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rikki-Tikki-Tavi (17. Februar 2005)

WookieZero am 16.02.2005 22:34 schrieb:
			
		

> war dann so unterwegs und hab jmd getroffen der mir sagt ein drittes schiff wäre abgestürzt und ich solle im westlichen dschungel nach überlebenden suchen. wo find ich die? ist das eine neue karte oder auf der karte wo ich den typen getroffen hab?


Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist es auf der Karte, auf der man auch das Lager und die Bestie hatte. Und zwar findet man links einen Madaloren der was von ondianischen Spähern erzählt, geht man von ihm aus den westlichsten Weg nach oben, trifft man auf 2 oder 3 Trupps zum abräumen.



> ausserdem hab ich das große "monster" getötet. wenn ich mit der wache vor der mandalorianischen basis rede kann ich ihn nur nach dem tier fragen, ihm aber nicht das ohr geben um ihm zu zeigen dass ich es getötet habe. was muss ich tun?


Hast du ev. die Aufgabe erledigt bevor du mit der Wache gesprochen hast? Dann hat KOTOR2 ab und an Probleme damit. Manchmal hilft es dann, dass Gespräch nochmal durchzunehmen um den Auftrag zu bekommen und dann nochmal anzusprechen.



> gibt es sonst noch aufgaben die ich machen muss um das raumschiff zu bekommen?


Du musst glaub ich noch im Kampfkreis (-zirkel) gewinnen. Wenn man sich vorher Enhancer reindreht verstößt das auch nicht gegen die Regeln glaub ich.  

MfG Tikki


----------



## Rikki-Tikki-Tavi (17. Februar 2005)

Mark am 17.02.2005 00:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo bin irgend wo (  weiss den Planet gerade nicht) und spiele gerade die kopfgeldjägerin die soll meine Jedi befreien. die Tür zum jedi geht aber net auf. es wird irgend was von einem überprückungsschalter gelabert aber ich find den net
> 
> Hilfe !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Es gibt im Nord Osten eine weitere Tür die verschlossen ist. Neben dieser Tür ist ein Schalter. Öffnest du diese Tür, geht auch die für deine Jedi auf.

MfG Tikki


----------



## Rikki-Tikki-Tavi (17. Februar 2005)

aerric am 16.02.2005 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> hi!
> hab eine kurze allgemeine Frage wegen NarShadaa:
> 
> Ist es egal wie ich die Quests löse?
> Beispiel: Das Problem zwischen den Refugees und der Exchange. Wenn ich einfach alle Exchange Leute kille, sollte das Problem ja gelöst sein! Aber gibts da dann nich wiederum Probleme mit anderen Quests, oder das sogar das ganze Spiel unlösbar wird? Habe keinen Bock wegen einem kleinen Fehler alles nochmal zu spielen...



Man kann mit der Exchange auch reden. Ist nicht nötig alle zu killen. Das gilt auch für die Solacco oder wie die hießen.
Bedingt natürlich, dass due Überreden oder Machtüberredung gut geboostet hast.

MfG Tikki


----------



## Rikki-Tikki-Tavi (17. Februar 2005)

AffenLord am 15.02.2005 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auf Telos (oder so) halt der erste echte Plante.
> Hab noch folgende Quest zu lösen:
> 
> Neue Energy (bekommt an vom PolizeiChef)


Lösung auf Nar Shadda möglich (Hutten)



> Verbrecher fangen (bekommt an vom PolizeiChef)


Zwei findest du im Cerka-Büro, wo du sie aber nicht abräumen kannst. Die finden sich später aber von allein ein.
Das zweite Kopfgeld ist kein Verbrecher, sondern ein Zeuge. Die Ithorianer wissen wo dieser sich aufhält. (Erst bei Cerka nach dem Typen fragen, glaub ich, dann zu den Ithorianern).



> nun find ich aber keine weg auf die oberfläche des planeten um an mein schiff oder an die verbrecher zu kommen.
> und bei dem Czerka-Quest find ich den Chano nicht der die B4-D4 einheit warten soll.
> könnt ihr mir helfen (bitte schnell) will heute noch was schaffen


Das Shuttle stellen dir die Ithorianer zur Verfügung, wenn du ihnen hilfst. Der Techniker ist ein Verkäufer in den Wohnquartieren.

MfG Tikki


----------



## Rikki-Tikki-Tavi (17. Februar 2005)

lustigerlurch am 13.02.2005 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauch ganz dringend Hilfe, ich bin schon sau weit, gerade bei dem Palast der Prinzessin um sie zu retten, (also schon das 2te mal) bin mit so einem Mandaloreanischen Kampfschiff gelandet, hab die verbündeteten Söldner befreit und bin nun auf dem Weg zum Palast ,mein Problem, die 2te Engergiebariere!!!
> 
> Die erste hab ich im Kontrollzentrum deaktiviert, die zweite lässt sich nicht deaktivieren und ich hab auch nich den Typen mit dem Arm dabei der das kaputtmachen kann, bitte helft mir ich bin verzweifelt, thx
> lurchi



Keine Ahnung, ob dass zu spät kommt, aber wenn es die Barriere ist hinter der das Monster ist, geht man nach links, hilft den Truppen, redet mit dem Commander da, schnetzelt sich dann nach rechts durch, nimmt den Hacker fest. Stellt die Console um (auf der linken Seite muss man das auch machen und schon ist das Schild weg.

MfG Tikki
(und damit ist erstmal für heute Schluß.


----------



## March20 (17. Februar 2005)

ich hab ein problem auf Nar Shaddar:


Ich hab von dem Hutten den Auftrag bekommen das ich bei GOTO (oder wie der typ heißt) das problem mit den Frachtern klären damit ich treibstoff für telos bekomme.allerdings hab ich keine ahnung wo ich diesen GOTO finden soll.

war sogar schon in der bar mit den giftigen dämpfen (da is ne privat lounge in die ich nicht reinkomme)

bitte helft mir.danke


----------



## Rikki-Tikki-Tavi (17. Februar 2005)

March20 am 17.02.2005 06:48 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab ein problem auf Nar Shaddar:
> 
> Ich hab von dem Hutten den Auftrag bekommen das ich bei GOTO (oder wie der typ heißt) das problem mit den Frachtern klären damit ich treibstoff für telos bekomme.allerdings hab ich keine ahnung wo ich diesen GOTO finden soll.
> 
> ...



Sobald du abfliegen willst (einfach an Bord der Ebon Hawk gehen), triggerst du die Mission an. Du solltest vorher aber auf Nar Shadda alles erledigt haben, was du an Nebenquesten machen willst, weil es danach anscheinend nicht mehr möglich ist.

MfG Tikki


----------



## March20 (17. Februar 2005)

Rikki-Tikki-Tavi am 17.02.2005 07:46 schrieb:
			
		

> March20 am 17.02.2005 06:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danke.

gibt es eigentlich ne möglichkeit nachträglich noch die diener von atris in die gruppe aufzunehmen?hatte beim ersten kontakt nicht die nötigen argumente bereit.


----------



## Brodiwan (17. Februar 2005)

Also lichtschwert bekommt man am schn ellsten erst thelos dann dantoonie.
da man auf dantonie 2 teile findet und den persönlichen chracter christall der mit erhöhten erfahrungen auch besser wird.

mein schwert hat die farbe türkis, eine neue farbe im spiel.

danach bin ich orelan angeflogen und habe da zwei weitere bekommen ein kurzes und ein doppeltes.

aber um es zu bauen ist dantonie als zweiter planet die beste variante, da ja auch dort die akkademie war und eine kristallhöhle ist.


----------



## Rosini (17. Februar 2005)

lordhagen18 am 16.02.2005 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> BunGEe am 16.02.2005 17:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool, ich habe es doch noch alleine geschafft. Ich habe es irgendwie geschafft, HK50 den Code sprechen zu lassen. Er war danach irgendwie verwundert, wieso ich ihn wieder so schnell verlassen habe   - trotzdem vielen Dank

MfG, Rosini


----------



## Tomcat411 (17. Februar 2005)

Ich komme bei dem Quest "Luxa & Loppak" auf Telos nicht weiter
Ich soll diesen Loppak im Wohnbereich 082 Ost töten, doch ich find den Typ net. Zwei Türen sind auch in dem Wohnbreich gesperrt.
Kann mir jemand helfen. thx


----------



## March20 (17. Februar 2005)

ich hänge noch immer auf nar shaddar fest. hab den planeten schon verlassen,bekomme aber immer noch keinen zugang zu Gotor (oder so)


hab den auftrag von dem hutten das ich den typ festnehmen oder umlegen soll.ich denke der typ hockt im privatbereich der GIFTBAR (keine ahnung wie die heißt).

helft mir bitte weiter.die sagen alle ich soll die exchacne auf mich aufmerksam machen.aber ich hab schon alle von denen gekillt als ich die göre von der flüchtlingsfrau befreit habe.

BITTE BITTE helft mir.


----------



## BunGEe (17. Februar 2005)

March20 am 17.02.2005 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> BITTE BITTE helft mir.


Also du bekommst (imo) per Comlink eine Nachricht, dass dich jemand in der Giftbar treffen will. Wenn du nun dort hingehen möchtest, wird die Story ihren Lauf nehmen.


----------



## Bernd-81 (17. Februar 2005)

ich hab auch n problem 

ich bin gerade aus der klötenkammer oder wie die heisst  rausgekommen. also ganz am anfang.

zuerst muss ja der roboter da abenteuerliche sachen machen  

und dann kommt ja mein auftritt   dann komm ich doch aus der heilstation da raus und muss dann ne tür mit nem plasmabrenner kaputt machen.

aber ich habe und finde keinen 

und nun


----------



## March20 (17. Februar 2005)

BunGEe am 17.02.2005 19:08 schrieb:
			
		

> March20 am 17.02.2005 18:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




danke.aber was genau muss ich vorher erledigen?die skavenhändler der red *irgendwas* hab ich schon von meinem schiff verjagt.

oder muss ich jemand bestimmten in der party haben?
oder liegts an den kopfgeldjägern?da hab ich erst die zwei twilek getroffen die mich auf die vergangenheit von atton hingewiesen haben.

ich hab keinen bock nar shaddar nochmal zu machen


----------



## mr-stalker (17. Februar 2005)

Ich haben Problem :
So ich hab nun alle Jedi- Meister getroffen und soll nach danntoine.
So weit so gut.
Nun hab ich da ein Problem mit der HK -einheit.
Ich hab sie schon soweit zusammengeflickt das ich nur noch den Vokabulator brauch. Aber.............. wo finde ich den ??
Ich hab schonmal einen auf der Telos-eisfläche gefunden aber irgendwie hat der sich in Luft aufgelöst . Ich bitte schnellstmöglich um Hilfe.


----------



## BunGEe (17. Februar 2005)

March20 am 17.02.2005 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> danke.aber was genau muss ich vorher erledigen?die skavenhändler der red *irgendwas* hab ich schon von meinem schiff verjagt.
> 
> oder muss ich jemand bestimmten in der party haben?
> oder liegts an den kopfgeldjägern?da hab ich erst die zwei twilek getroffen die mich auf die vergangenheit von atton hingewiesen haben.
> ...


Hm mal überlegen, also ich hatte auch alle von der Exchange gemetzelt, aber auch die andere Gruppe in dem Flüchtlingsbereich. Dann hatte ich noch so gut wie alle anderen Aufträge erfüllt und als ich dachte: "was nun?", hatte ich die Nachricht erhalten.

Zwischendurch kommen ja immer mal ein paar Zwischensequenzen, z.B. die Twi'lek-Twins oder die Frau und der Wookie. Warst du denn schon in der Giftbar?
Die zwei Twilek, die dir was über Atton sagen, haben keine Bedeutung für die Hauptstory, kannst dann halt Atton darauf ansprechen und der gibt dann mehr über sein Leben preis.


----------



## Bernd-81 (17. Februar 2005)

Bernd-81 am 17.02.2005 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab auch n problem
> 
> ich bin gerade aus der klötenkammer oder wie die heisst  rausgekommen. also ganz am anfang.
> 
> ...



mir kann keiner helfen!?!?


----------



## BunGEe (17. Februar 2005)

Bernd-81 am 17.02.2005 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> mir kann keiner helfen!?!?


nö :p 
Ich weiß gar nicht mehr wie das am Anfang war. Mit Kreia haste aber schon gesprochen?


----------



## Bernd-81 (17. Februar 2005)

BunGEe am 17.02.2005 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Bernd-81 am 17.02.2005 20:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kreia? weiss net.

da kommst doch aus dem glaskasten da raus und dann ist rechts das leichen schauhaus  und links so ne medizinstation.

aber da hats auch keinen plasmaschneider


----------



## Epson84 (17. Februar 2005)

Bernd-81 am 17.02.2005 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Bernd-81 am 17.02.2005 19:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



such mal im Leichenschauhaus


----------



## Bernd-81 (17. Februar 2005)

Epson84 am 17.02.2005 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Bernd-81 am 17.02.2005 20:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na da komm ich irgendwie net rein  da steht dann unmöglich.... vielleicht wegen meinen fähigkeiten


----------



## BunGEe (17. Februar 2005)

Bernd-81 am 17.02.2005 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> na da komm ich irgendwie net rein  da steht dann unmöglich.... vielleicht wegen meinen fähigkeiten


Da steht eine Konsole rum, um die Tür zur Medizinstation zu öffnen.


----------



## Bernd-81 (17. Februar 2005)

BunGEe am 17.02.2005 20:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Bernd-81 am 17.02.2005 20:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja genau   mal probieren  danke mal vorerst  

wenn ich der konsole krame
denk ich BungeE war sein name
somit komm ich im spiel weiter
danke für die hilfe leiter


----------



## mr-stalker (17. Februar 2005)

was für ein Lyriker ....


----------



## BunGEe (17. Februar 2005)

Bernd-81 am 17.02.2005 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich der konsole krame
> denk ich BungeE war sein name
> somit komm ich im spiel weiter
> danke für die hilfe leiter


  
Viel noch zu lernen du hast junger Pavian


----------



## Tomcat411 (17. Februar 2005)

Tomcat411 am 17.02.2005 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme bei dem Quest "Luxa & Loppak" auf Telos nicht weiter
> Ich soll diesen Loppak im Wohnbereich 082 Ost töten, doch ich find den Typ net. Zwei Türen sind auch in dem Wohnbreich gesperrt.
> Kann mir jemand helfen. thx



kann mir keiner helfen?


----------



## BunGEe (17. Februar 2005)

Tomcat411 am 17.02.2005 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Tomcat411 am 17.02.2005 18:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loppak ist doch der Boss der Exchange auf Telos. Also musste natürlich auch zur Exchange. Die befindet sich auch im Wohnbereich, aber nicht in einem der Appartments. Da steht so ein Türsteher davor, der dich reinlässt, wenn du ihm sagst, dass du Luxa kennst.


----------



## Tomcat411 (17. Februar 2005)

BunGEe am 17.02.2005 21:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Tomcat411 am 17.02.2005 20:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wenn man die Lösung weiß ist einem alles klar (Questbeschreibung)   thx


----------



## der_muffige (17. Februar 2005)

Tomcat411 am 17.02.2005 21:33 schrieb:
			
		

> BunGEe am 17.02.2005 21:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Leute

Habe einen riesen problem ich soll einen Protonenkern finden. Der soll irgendwo auf dem raumschiff sein wo ich bin. Würde mich über hilfe sehr freuen.......


----------



## redcrush (18. Februar 2005)

lordhagen18 am 16.02.2005 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> BunGEe am 16.02.2005 17:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oder du redest mit dem droiden.der kann die stimme perfekt nachsprechen.überliste ihn und er sagt dir den ganzen code mit der stimme des offizieres.


----------



## NomadSoul (18. Februar 2005)

der_muffige am 17.02.2005 22:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Tomcat411 am 17.02.2005 21:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## marius0schrade (18. Februar 2005)

eh ich habe ein kleines prob:

würde gerne wissen wie ich den panzerdroiden töten kann...

das ist auf telos wo man zu dieser forschungsstation muss um ein schiff zu "klauen" um dann die ebon hawk zu suchen...

kann ich den vllt irgendwie wieder abschalten oder so?


----------



## redcrush (18. Februar 2005)

marius0schrade am 18.02.2005 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> eh ich habe ein kleines prob:
> 
> würde gerne wissen wie ich den panzerdroiden töten kann...
> 
> ...


also ich hab den einfach kaputt gehauen.mit langschwert und vibroklinge und unterstützung meines teams hat's höchstenst 20 sec gedauert.hab erst gedacht der wird ein problem,entpuppte sich dann aber als lusche  


			
				jetpackfreak am 13.02.2005 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> 
> Hier ein paar Cheats
> Geh auf die Readme-Datei und füge die Zeile "enablecheats=1" (ohne "") ein.
> ...



also eine readme datei finde ich nicht.du meinst sicher die datei kotor2 ini datei ,konfigurationseinstellungen.das funktionierte in teil eins ,aber hier im 2. teil funktioniert es zumindest bei mir nicht.hab auch groß-kleinschreibungen berücksichtigt (auch ausprobiert) sowie getrennt und zusammen geschrieben.aber wer möchte kann es ja mal versuchen.vlt. haben ja die anderen mehr glück damit (ich komm auch so durch,schade nur um die waffen u. rüstungen die ich mir nicht leisten kann für's team).man sollte dann noch beachten,dass entsprechende zeile unter ''game options''
einzufügen ist.so war es jedenfalls im ersten teil


----------



## marius0schrade (18. Februar 2005)

redcrush am 18.02.2005 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> marius0schrade am 18.02.2005 14:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El_Cativo (18. Februar 2005)

redcrush am 18.02.2005 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> marius0schrade am 18.02.2005 14:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doch es funktioniert........
Du musst in der swkotor2.ini  unter Game Options die oben genannte Zeile einfügen und dann kannst du die Konsole im Spiel öffnen (ich weiß genau ob man dazu die Shift Taste auch gedrückt halten muss...ausprobieren). Der Witz an der Sache ist aber, dass die Konsole unsichtbar ist. Man sieht also nicht wenn sie geöffnet ist. Man merkt es aber wenn man z.B. den Cheat _invulnerability_ eingibt und sich bei drücken der i Taste das Inventar nicht öffnet, dann ist die Konsole aktiviert und der Cheat kann mit Enter bestätigt werden......


----------



## Sokoban (18. Februar 2005)

hi leutz alos ich hab ein problem und zwar auf talos wenn ich für die czerka cooperation arbeite soll ich ja den chef von der exchange killen und dfür muss ich den auftrag von dieser frau in der cantina machen... so also bin ich in den krankenflügel gegangen und soll in dieses appartment gehen aber der sagt mir dann immer ich soll alleine kommen und dat funkt auch nich wen ich im solomodus bin und die anderen aus meinem team am anderen ende der halle sind..... WIE MACH ICH DAS????

MfG Sokoban


----------



## March20 (18. Februar 2005)

Sokoban am 18.02.2005 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> hi leutz alos ich hab ein problem und zwar auf talos wenn ich für die czerka cooperation arbeite soll ich ja den chef von der exchange killen und dfür muss ich den auftrag von dieser frau in der cantina machen... so also bin ich in den krankenflügel gegangen und soll in dieses appartment gehen aber der sagt mir dann immer ich soll alleine kommen und dat funkt auch nich wen ich im solomodus bin und die anderen aus meinem team am anderen ende der halle sind..... WIE MACH ICH DAS????
> 
> MfG Sokoban




schon mal versucht deine gruppenmitglieder aus der gruppe zu entfernen?dann bist du wirklich alleione unterwegs


----------



## Sokoban (18. Februar 2005)

March20 am 18.02.2005 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Sokoban am 18.02.2005 16:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie macht man das denn???


----------



## mr-stalker (18. Februar 2005)

Geh auf die Ebon Hawk , wieder runter und wenn du auswählen kannst wähl keinen oder geh einfach auf das Partyicon oben rechts und entferne dort die anderen beiden .


----------



## ATI-AIW (18. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

Ich habe wie viele bereits probleme auf nar shadaar!

Habe soziehmlich mit jedem gesprochen den es auf den planeten gibt und dutzende questst erfüllt bis auf zwei wichtige wie ich annehme, Ich brauche noch für so einen gleiter bei den docs den navigations... und dieser Goto, den find ich einfach nirgendwo, ich habe alle exchange plattgemacht auf dem einen flüchtlingssektor liegt das daran? und noch ne frage wo kann ich bitte den jedi auf diesem planeten finden?

Danke hoffe einer kann mir helfen !

mfg 
ATI AIW


----------



## Dude15 (18. Februar 2005)

NicoSchneider am 16.02.2005 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir jemand sagen wo ich das droiden chasis für den HK droiden der auf der ebon hawk rumsteht herkriege.
> ich hab manche teile sogar schon doppelt nur das eine fehlt mir noch


Auf Nar Shaddaa kriegst du das teil bei (HK-Chassis) bei dem Schrotthändler, von dem du auch den TT-33 Droiden abkaufst, wenn du dem blinden Mechaniker hilfst! (ganz in der Nähe von der Ebon Hawk)


----------



## Rikki-Tikki-Tavi (18. Februar 2005)

marius0schrade am 18.02.2005 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> würde gerne wissen wie ich den panzerdroiden töten kann...



Eine relativ elegante Lösung ist, den Tarnfeldgenerator anzuschmeissen und rund um den Roboter Minen zu legen, dann die Geschwindigkeitsmacht anwerfen und sich zeigen.
Wenn die gelegten Minen nicht ganz reichen, wieder in den Gang flüchten, Tarngenerator an und von vorn.

MfG Tikki
P.S.: In Verbund mit Bestientrick funktioniert das auch auf Malacor V hervorragend.


----------



## Rikki-Tikki-Tavi (18. Februar 2005)

ATI-AIW am 18.02.2005 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe wie viele bereits probleme auf nar shadaar!
> 
> ...



Das Navigationspad gibt es glaub ich bei dem Swoop-Technikus in irgendeiner Kiste, da kann ich mich auch irren.
An Goto kommt man nur ran, wenn man eine Vidoe-Nachricht bekommt. Meines erachtens passiert das dann, wenn man an Bord der Ebon Hawk geht, zumindest bei mir kam es, nachdem ich diese Typen bekämpft habe, die den Landeplatz als ihr eigen betrachten.

MfG Tikki
P.S.: Sagt mal, bin ich hier der einzige, der nicht immer alles ausrottet, was im Wege steht?


----------



## redcrush (18. Februar 2005)

seelenapparat am 13.02.2005 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> ich habe mal folgendes problem:
> bin  grad auf dxun in diesem tempel. bin auch schon bis zur endkammer vorgedrungen, da wo die 4 sith meister stehen.
> das problem ist aber, dass die mich gnadenlos fertigmachen, ich weiss nicht mehr weiter.
> ...


also ich war gerade auf dxun,bzw. will gerade wieder starten,nachdem ich alles (denke ich)auf onderon erledigt habe (kontaktaufnahme mit dem jedi meister).aber auf dxun habe ich noch kein tempel entdeckt   
auch keine sith meister,nur 'n paar sith killer.und eigentlich bin ich alles abgelaufen.oder komme ich später nochmal hierher zurück???


			
				El_Cativo am 18.02.2005 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> redcrush am 18.02.2005 14:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok,es funktioniert.dachte nur da muss ein cursor zusehen sein wie in teil 1.die console wird mit "shift + ^ " geöffnet und bleibt permanent unsichtbar,also auch wenn man schreibt,sieht man nicht was man schreibt.es gelten die selben cheats wie in teil1.es funktioniert das cheaten von attributen,fähigkeiten und halt credits und items (gerade getestet)
aber ACHTUNG : es raubt auf jedenfall den spielspass.es reizt doch zu sehr den charakter zu überskillen und ihn so unbesiegbar zu machen.tut das nicht.wenigstens nicht beim ersten durchspielen.ansonsten viel spass mit unendlich credits und grenzenloser macht  

PS: ich weiss jetzt nicht ob es relevant ist,aber ich habe die zeile so eingetragen    EnableCheats=1   also E-C groß geschrieben


----------



## Rosini (18. Februar 2005)

Kleine Frage^^ Habe vom Hutten auf Nar Shaddaa den Auftrag bekommen Gotor (oder wie auch immer - Boss der Exchange) zu töten!? Leider kann ich ihn nirgendwo finden? Wo finde ich diesen Typ :o

MfG, Rosini


----------



## AffenLord (18. Februar 2005)

Rosini am 18.02.2005 22:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Kleine Frage^^ Habe vom Hutten auf Nar Shaddaa den Auftrag bekommen Gotor (oder wie auch immer - Boss der Exchange) zu töten!? Leider kann ich ihn nirgendwo finden? Wo finde ich diesen Typ :o
> 
> MfG, Rosini



such dir ein wenig ärger und er meldet sich bei dir das er dich sehn will in der Gift-Bar auf dem selben Dock auf dem auch die Huten leben nur weiter hinten

Nun mal wieder zu meinem Problem wie bekomm ich diese scheiß Kira tod?
bei ersten mal schaf ich sie ja hab aber dann kaum noch HP´s dann kommt dieses gelaber und dann seh ich mich gegenüber von 3 LS und werde abgeschlachtet. gibs da nen trick? ich schaf das nicht.


----------



## Bernd-81 (19. Februar 2005)

weiss vielleicht hier einer wieso mein typ blau blinkt?

EROTIK


----------



## Jaybee (19. Februar 2005)

Ich muss für  Laxa einem Treffen beiwohnen. ich soll alleine kommen. ich stelle meine party ab und gehe hin allerdings sgen die typen hinter der tür das ich nicht alleine bin. ws muss man da machen?


----------



## Rikki-Tikki-Tavi (20. Februar 2005)

AffenLord am 18.02.2005 23:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun mal wieder zu meinem Problem wie bekomm ich diese scheiß Kira tod?
> bei ersten mal schaf ich sie ja hab aber dann kaum noch HP´s dann kommt dieses gelaber und dann seh ich mich gegenüber von 3 LS und werde abgeschlachtet. gibs da nen trick? ich schaf das nicht.



Der Trick ist einfach mal mit Machtgeschwindigkeit wegzulaufen (Mit dieser Kombimacht am besten).
Kein falscher Stolz an dieser Stelle.
Dann schnell heilen, aufboosten (Macht, Schild Hypergeschicklichkeit usw. usf.) Ein Schwert plattmachen, weglaufen...und von vorn. Keira bleibt derweile wo sie ist.

MfG Tikki


----------



## Rikki-Tikki-Tavi (20. Februar 2005)

Jaybee am 19.02.2005 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss für  Laxa einem Treffen beiwohnen. ich soll alleine kommen. ich stelle meine party ab und gehe hin allerdings sgen die typen hinter der tür das ich nicht alleine bin. ws muss man da machen?



Solomodus reicht nicht. Du musst deine Gefährten im Gruppenmenu abschalten.

MfG Tikki


----------



## CR-prod (20. Februar 2005)

*gotos schiff*

ich bin auch gotos schiff und komme nun nicht weiter. ich habe alle gegenr eliminiert und wollte nun zurück auf die ebon hawk. jedoch ist die andockluke verschlossen und ich komme nicht rein. es wird gesagt, dass die luke magnetisch verschlossen ist und ich sie nur über eine konsole von der brücke öffnen kann...jedoch finde ich diese konsole nicht (gibt 2 konsolen).
pls help.
mfg


----------



## Vittra (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: gotos schiff*



			
				CR-prod am 20.02.2005 17:04 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin auch gotos schiff und komme nun nicht weiter. ich habe alle gegenr eliminiert und wollte nun zurück auf die ebon hawk. jedoch ist die andockluke verschlossen und ich komme nicht rein. es wird gesagt, dass die luke magnetisch verschlossen ist und ich sie nur über eine konsole von der brücke öffnen kann...jedoch finde ich diese konsole nicht (gibt 2 konsolen).
> pls help.
> mfg



Zuerst brauchst du einen Code, der ist in dem Terminal, wo du deinen Helden befreit hast.
Mit diesem kannst du Kontrolle über "die Energie" (weiß den genauen Begriff nicht mehr) erlangen und von der Brücke aus mit dem Programmcode "Deaktivieren" den Weg zur Ebon Hawk freimachen.


----------



## marius0schrade (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: gotos schiff*

ich muss ja mit dem droiden in so ein lager um sowas zuholen damit mich der goto findet^^ sry für diese beschreibung...

dann gibt es da so ein zahlenrätsel wo man dann so blöcke (links,mitte,rechts) mit und gegen den uhrzeigersinn drehen kann..

wie muss ich drehen?


----------



## Frizadergamer (20. Februar 2005)

Wie kann ich die macht "force rush" in der deutschen version kriegen oder wie überhaupt


----------



## CR-prod (20. Februar 2005)

jojo danke. ich bin weiter.


----------



## March20 (21. Februar 2005)

@ marius:   



Spoiler



mitte:gegen uhrzeigersinn links: gegen rechts: mit



@frizadergamer: das ist wohl machtgeschwindigkeit


----------



## Urd (21. Februar 2005)

Wo finde ich die Droidenchassis für HK-47?
ich war nun schon auf jeden Plani und finde nur cluster und prozessoren die ich schon eingebaut ahbe.
und kann mir einer erklären wie man in den bereich bei den dock zwischen Voggas enklave und dem hotel in narshadaa (docks) kommt?
ich kann nciht mal die tür überhauipt auswählen (gleiches tür problem auch im palast auf onderon)


----------



## March20 (21. Februar 2005)

ich glaub in die tür kommst nicht rein.
war bei mir auch so.


wegen dem chassi: das bekommst du wenn du mit deinem astromech die codes klauen gehst im droidenlager von dem hutten.da kommen dann 3 HK auf dich zu.einer hat das chassi in den überresten


----------



## Urd (21. Februar 2005)

March20 am 21.02.2005 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub in die tür kommst nicht rein.
> war bei mir auch so.
> 
> 
> wegen dem chassi: das bekommst du wenn du mit deinem astromech die codes klauen gehst im droidenlager von dem hutten.da kommen dann 3 HK auf dich zu.einer hat das chassi in den überresten


na klasse, ich war an denen eifnach vorbeigerollte weils mir zu riskant war -.-
warum kann man alle andere teile nachkaufen, nur die chassis nicht?
ps: ich suche noch einen weg die frau aus dem flüchtlings sektor zu krigen, eine reisemöglichkeit für die eine mutter mit kind und einen anstellung für den einen piloten (irgendwie habe ich nur die nar shadaa auträge über)


----------



## Brodiwan (22. Februar 2005)

Habe auch mal ne frage 

habe das spiel jetzt durch

aber sind noch ein paar fragen offen

in der militärbasis auf thelos, bevor man zu atris kommt, gibs nen militärbasiskeller der eingang ist auf der karte auch blaugekennzeichnet.
wie kommt man da rein, trotz aller versuche habe ich es nicht geschafft.
oder liegt es ander seite die man spiel der Ilthluianer oder der Organisation?
und eine tür geht dort nicht auf, mit der meldung ein terminal wird benötigt, ich habe alle abgegrast aber keiner ist dafür zuständig.

hat das jemand gelöst?



genauso gibts auf den docks auf na shadaa zwei türen wo man auf der karte sieht das da gänge weiter gehen, aber auch da habe ich keine möglichkeit gesehen das es weiter geht.


wer weis da die lösung?


@URD
die anstellung und die reisemöglichkeit bekommste an den docks bei dem angestellten von dem hut wenn du den auftrag mit den drei schiffene rledigt hast.
die Frau bekommste nur raus wenn du die schläger beider seiten am eingang beseitigt hast, geht auch mit der hellen seite wenn du beide exchange und die gang so verleitetst das sie dich angreifen


----------



## aerric (22. Februar 2005)

Urd am 21.02.2005 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> March20 am 21.02.2005 15:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Du musst wenn du alles andere mit Goto auf Nar´Shadaa fertig hast nochmal mit dem Typ an den Docks labern. Dem grünen Typ der ziemlich in der MItte steht. Er sagt dann das er die Leute mitnimmt & das Quest ist gelöst!


----------



## Manuel01369 (23. Februar 2005)

@Brodiwan
Die Türen auf Nar Shaddaa kann man nicht öffnen (sind nur Texturen). Wahrscheinlich hatten die Entwickler noch etwas geplant, was sie aber dann wieder entfernt haben. Sie haben allerdings vergessen das Radar zu aktualisieren.
Die beiden Türen in der alten Militärbasis konnte ich auch nicht öffnen. Möglicherweiße sind das auch entfernte Teile. Oder man kann nur als dunkler Jedi dort hinein (ich spiele hell).

Ich habe noch eine Frage zu einer Quest auf Nar Shaddaa:
Auf dem Planeten habe ich alle Quests bis auf "Voggas Tänzerinnen" gelöst. Der Auftraggeber war der Twi'lek Domo, der in der Bar neben der Pazaak Höhle steht. Wo finde ich eine Tänzerin um diese Quest zu lösen?


----------



## March20 (23. Februar 2005)

Manuel01369 am 23.02.2005 09:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe noch eine Frage zu einer Quest auf Nar Shaddaa:
> Auf dem Planeten habe ich alle Quests bis auf "Voggas Tänzerinnen" gelöst. Der Auftraggeber war der Twi'lek Domo, der in der Bar neben der Pazaak Höhle steht. Wo finde ich eine Tänzerin um diese Quest zu lösen?




ich hab die quets mit meinem weiblichen hauptchar gemacht.dann bekommt man ein extrem scharfes tänzerinnen outfit.

wenn du visas in der gruppe hast, kannst ja mal versuchen das sie tanzt falls du nen männlichen char spielst


----------



## Manuel01369 (23. Februar 2005)

March20 am 23.02.2005 09:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Manuel01369 am 23.02.2005 09:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für den Hinweis, ich habe es in der Zwischenzeit aber zufällig schon selbst rausbekommen.
Visas lässt sich zwar nicht zum Tanzen überreden aber Mira und die Dienerin machen es.


----------



## Brodiwan (23. Februar 2005)

Thx @manuel
ich spiele das spiel jetzt zum zweiten mal als dunkler durch und versuche mal wenn man für die cooperation arbeitet das man dann vieleicht da reinkommt um was zu holen oder so......weil die sind ja neben den iluthianern die einzigen die einen sonst noch auf den planeten bringen könnten, weil die exchange greift einen auf jedenfall ja dann an.


----------



## ork1234 (23. Februar 2005)

Ich habe gerade Nar Shadda und wurde von Goto in sein Schiff gehlt und hab mir nun als Gruppe Keiera und Atton ausgewählt. Atton hat 2 Blaster die mit Ionen den Droiden ordentlich zusetzten *sollten*, tun sie aber leider nicht im Raum mit den 3 Wächterdroiden kratz ich immer ab in kürzerster Zeit. Was ich mit den 2 Terminals genau anstellen kann weis ich leider nicht ich den Befehl überladung in den einen Terminal upgeloadet aber der lässt sich ncht benutzten. Ich bin lvl 13 und lvl 14.


----------



## tiger (23. Februar 2005)

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich die Losung für die Pazzak Höhle in naa Shaddarr herbekomme?
Danke!


----------



## dlg01 (24. Februar 2005)

moin hab da ne frage. kann mir vieleicht jemand sagen wo ich t3-m4 finde weil im hanger is der net.


----------



## March20 (24. Februar 2005)

@ork:



> Ich habe gerade Nar Shadda und wurde von Goto in sein Schiff gehlt und hab mir nun als Gruppe Keiera und Atton ausgewählt. Atton hat 2 Blaster die mit Ionen den Droiden ordentlich zusetzten sollten, tun sie aber leider nicht im Raum mit den 3 Wächterdroiden kratz ich immer ab in kürzerster Zeit. Was ich mit den 2 Terminals genau anstellen kann weis ich leider nicht ich den Befehl überladung in den einen Terminal upgeloadet aber der lässt sich ncht benutzten. Ich bin lvl 13 und lvl 14.




ich hatte visas und kaira in meiner gruppe.da gings eigentlich halbwegs.

wenn du droiden killst bekommst du bei ein paar nen zugangskey für die kommandoterminals.dort kannst du dann diverse sachen abschalten.

@tiger:



> Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich die Losung für die Pazzak Höhle in naa Shaddarr herbekomme?
> Danke!



ich hab den typen einfach überredet.aber versuch mal den kleinen fledermaus-ähnlichen typen der rechts beim eingang steht zu fragen.der weiß eh nen ganzen haufen.


@dlgo:



> moin hab da ne frage. kann mir vieleicht jemand sagen wo ich t3-m4 finde weil im hanger is der net.



wenn du meinst auf der peragus-station:der steht in einer treibstoffleitung rum.müßtest aber direkt an ihm vorbei laufen.

außer du meinst wo anders.dann sollte das noch gesagt werden.



so.hoffe ich kjonnte helfen


----------



## Lava91 (24. Februar 2005)

Brodiwan am 22.02.2005 09:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe auch mal ne frage
> 
> habe das spiel jetzt durch
> 
> ...



Ne, gelöst nicht aber dieselbe Frage stelle ich mir auch schon die ganze Zeit. Nachdem was ich im Forum der Entwickler gelesen habe sollte sich an dieser Stelle wohl die HK-50 Fabrik befinden die aus der PC-Version entfernt wurde


----------



## Zeitkind (24. Februar 2005)

Lava91 am 24.02.2005 07:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, gelöst nicht aber dieselbe Frage stelle ich mir auch schon die ganze Zeit. Nachdem was ich im Forum der Entwickler gelesen habe sollte sich an dieser Stelle wohl die HK-50 Fabrik befinden die aus der PC-Version entfernt wurde



Nicht nur in der PC Version. Die HK Farbrik gibts auch net auf Konsole (obwohl die angeblich schon fast fertig war). Aber im offiziellen Forum hat jemand gemeint das große Teile anderweitig im Spiel untergekommen sind.. 
Naja, obs denn stimmt


----------



## archwizard80 (24. Februar 2005)

Ich hab hier gelesen man kann auch eine Dienerin haben und andere Charaktere zum Jedi ausbilden  :-o Ich hab das Spiel schon durch und ich hatte weder eine Dienerin noch konnte ich ausbilden. Könnte daran gelegen haben, dass ich Dunkler Meister (+1-8 Schaden) war.   Ich wollte nochmal auf Hell durchspielen, wie komme ich denn an die obigen Optionen ?


----------



## gliderpilot (24. Februar 2005)

archwizard80 am 24.02.2005 10:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte nochmal auf Hell durchspielen, wie komme ich denn an die obigen Optionen ?



Dienerin: Das ist die Frau in der weißen Kleidung, die dich nach Telos begleitet (nachdem du mit Atris gesprochen hast)

Ausbildung: kA welche Mindestvorraussetzungen du erfüllen musst, aber als ich einmal Bao-Dur angesprochen habe, konnte ich ihn in der Macht lehren, wodurch er zum Jedi-Hüter wurde!
Aber wie gesagt: kA was die Voraussetzungen dafür waren!
Es war auf jeden Fall relativ spät im Spiel, einfach nach jedem Planeten mal mit jedem auf der Hawk reden!


----------



## archwizard80 (24. Februar 2005)

gliderpilot am 24.02.2005 10:40 schrieb:
			
		

> archwizard80 am 24.02.2005 10:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Besteht auch die Möglichkeit Atris in die Gruppe aufzunehmen ?


----------



## Brodiwan (24. Februar 2005)

Meiner Meinung nicht, habe es mit allen möglichen sachen versucht.......das einzigste was ich erreicht habe das ich sie nicht töten mußte und sie mich hinter Keira hinterher geschickt hat


----------



## El_Cativo (24. Februar 2005)

archwizard80 am 24.02.2005 10:43 schrieb:
			
		

> gliderpilot am 24.02.2005 10:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein.....aber, ohne zu viel zu verraten, so wird noch eine Rolle spielen......


----------



## The_Sisko (24. Februar 2005)

Ich bin in Goto`s Schiff und habe schon alle Droiden etc. fertig gemacht aber ich komme jetzt nicht weiter. Auf der Brücke habe ich das Energieverwaltungssystem aktiviert aber auf der Brückenkommandokonsole ist jener Bereich gesperrt (dafür habe ich keine Software zum uploaden) Es gibt eine Schleuse die man von der Brücke öffnen können sollte, aber ich habe keinen schimmer wie das gehen soll?

Weiß jemand weiter?


----------



## El_Cativo (24. Februar 2005)

The_Sisko am 24.02.2005 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin in Goto`s Schiff und habe schon alle Droiden etc. fertig gemacht aber ich komme jetzt nicht weiter. Auf der Brücke habe ich das Energieverwaltungssystem aktiviert aber auf der Brückenkommandokonsole ist jener Bereich gesperrt (dafür habe ich keine Software zum uploaden) Es gibt eine Schleuse die man von der Brücke öffnen können sollte, aber ich habe keinen schimmer wie das gehen soll?
> 
> Weiß jemand weiter?


Du brauchst den Zugangscode. Den gibts an der Konsole in dem Raum wo du auf deinen Hauptchar getroffen bist. Damit kannst du von der Brücke aus das Energiesystem komplett lahm legen. Danach kannst du das Schiff verlassen. Allerdings bekommst du nach abschalten des Energiesystems "Besuch".........


----------



## IradeX (24. Februar 2005)

Habe ein Problem: 
Ich bin im Moment auf Telos.
Ich kann nun B4 D4 steuern und besorge mir die nötigen Daten.
Anschließend gehe ich zu Chodo Habat und bringe ihm die Daten.
Nun habe ich meinen Charakter wieder, doch die anderen beiden (Namen vergessen, diese Charakter bekomt man ziemlich am Anfang) Charakter sind nicht mehr da.
Dann gehe ich in den Ithorianer Komplex und eine Hülle von Söldnern erwartet mich, für welche ich aber zu schwach bin. 
Da komm ich einfach nicht weiter... Hilfe wäre bei
ICQ: 178040774 
net schlecht....
thx


----------



## Silver250 (24. Februar 2005)

IradeX am 24.02.2005 15:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ein Problem:
> Ich bin im Moment auf Telos.
> Ich kann nun B4 D4 steuern und besorge mir die nötigen Daten.
> Anschließend gehe ich zu Chodo Habat und bringe ihm die Daten.
> ...



Oben rechts is der Knopf wo du ins "Partymenü" kommst. Da klickst du auf die Köpfe von Kreia und Atton und dann unten auf Hinzufügen und du hast die beiden wieder in der Gruppe. Zusammen mit den beiden sollten die Söldner kein Problem sein ^^


----------



## IradeX (24. Februar 2005)

Silver250 am 24.02.2005 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Oben rechts is der Knopf wo du ins "Partymenü" kommst. Da klickst du auf die Köpfe von Kreia und Atton und dann unten auf Hinzufügen und du hast die beiden wieder in der Gruppe. Zusammen mit den beiden sollten die Söldner kein Problem sein ^^



Klappt bestens, danke für die schnelle Hilfe 
Ich glaube ich werde den Thread noch öfter in Anspruch nehmen


----------



## Fatalerror85 (24. Februar 2005)

Hiho, 

Also ich bin grad auf dem Schiff von Darth Nihilus, hab da auf der  Hauptdeck-Ebene auch schon alles erkundet. 
Doch da der einen Mandalorianer den sprengsatz ausgelöst hat muss ich einen neuen finden. 

Mein Problem ist dass ich den einen nicht ausbauen kann weil ich die konsole dafür einfach nicht finde und den sprengsatz mit der werkbank aus irgend einem Grund nicht bauen kann. 

Wäre cool wenn mir da jemand helfen kann ( Darth Nihilus hab ich schon erledigt)


----------



## Zeitkind (24. Februar 2005)

Fatalerror85 am 24.02.2005 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Hiho,
> 
> Also ich bin grad auf dem Schiff von Darth Nihilus, hab da auf der  Hauptdeck-Ebene auch schon alles erkundet.
> Doch da der einen Mandalorianer den sprengsatz ausgelöst hat muss ich einen neuen finden.
> ...



In dem Raum in dem du den einen Sprengsatz nicht ausbauen kannst ist links an der Wand (vom Eingang aus) die Konsole die du suchst.. mit der kannste dann auf den Sprengsatz zugreifen ...


----------



## Fatalerror85 (24. Februar 2005)

> In dem Raum in dem du den einen Sprengsatz nicht ausbauen kannst ist links an der Wand (vom Eingang aus) die Konsole die du suchst.. mit der kannste dann auf den Sprengsatz zugreifen ...



Puh, danke ich hab mich da echt dumm und dämlich gesucht, normalerweise erscheit ja wenn man sich nem objekt nähert sofort die schrift, war hier nicht der fall, danke.


----------



## Freaggle (25. Februar 2005)

Hi.

Hab ne Frage zu den Swoop-Rennen auf Telos.

Wenn ich die Strecke fahre und am Ende ankomme,komme ich wieder in die Cantina un der Rennmeister sagt,dass ich Pech hatte,aber die Strecke zu Ende fahren muss.
Bin aber schon so weit gefahren,dass mein Bike ausging und stehenblieb.
Und es ist egal,ob ich Übungs- oder Rennrunden fahre.
Auch die Zeit ist egal.
Hab auch Streckenrekord gefahren.
Aber immer die gleiche Aussage vom Rennmeister.
Ist das en Bug,oder mache ich was falsch?

Mfg
Freaggle


----------



## El_Cativo (25. Februar 2005)

Freaggle am 25.02.2005 07:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> Hab ne Frage zu den Swoop-Rennen auf Telos.
> 
> ...


Dabei handelt es sich um einen häufig vorkommenden Bug (Ging mir genauso, bei sämtlichen Swoopstrecken) für den - zumindest mir - leider keine Lösung bisher bekannt ist.....


----------



## Manuel01369 (25. Februar 2005)

El_Cativo am 25.02.2005 12:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Freaggle am 25.02.2005 07:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Bug tritt nur auf, wenn man das erste Rennen (egal ob Training oder Rennen) nicht abschließt. Dann sagt der Veranstalter immer, dass man es nicht geschafft hat. Schafft man das erste Mal (egal mit welcher Zeit) tritt der Bug nicht auf und man kann Sieger werden und bekommt den Gewinn (500 Credits). Nachträglich kann man den Bug glaube ich nicht mehr beheben. Wenn man jedoch noch nicht soweit ist kann man einfach vor dem ersten Rennen speichern und so oft neu laden, bis man es schafft.


----------



## SithlordDK (25. Februar 2005)

Ist das normal das auf Telos nach der/dem/das Quest wo ich die daten mit dem B4 droiden aus dem czerka mainframe besogt abe ich allein unterwegs bin...atton und die alte sind plötzlich weg!


----------



## Manuel01369 (25. Februar 2005)

SithlordDK am 25.02.2005 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das normal das auf Telos nach der/dem/das Quest wo ich die daten mit dem B4 droiden aus dem czerka mainframe besogt abe ich allein unterwegs bin...atton und die alte sind plötzlich weg!


Diese Frage wurde in diesem Thread (sogar auf der gleichen Seite) schon gestellt und beantwortet. Bitte vor dem Stellen einer Frage schaun, ob sie nicht schon beantwortet wurde.


----------



## Silver250 (25. Februar 2005)

Ist es möglich den Wooki zum Jedi auszubilden??? Ich hab Atton schon ausgebildet und er is nun nen Säbelknecht. Geht das mit dem Wookie auch? 

Axo wenn ihr genug einfluss habt könnt ihr euch durch nen Bug 1000 Exp cheaten. Dazu mit dem Wookie labern bis der Arzt kommt. Am ende bekommt ihr Exp, dann wieder labern und mit ihm über die Lebensschuld reden und ihn fragen warum er sie einhält wenn er sie hasst. Dadurch bekommt ihr wieder 1000 Exp ^^ ... kann man beliebig oft wiederholen *fg*


----------



## Rikki-Tikki-Tavi (25. Februar 2005)

Silver250 am 25.02.2005 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es möglich den Wooki zum Jedi auszubilden??? Ich hab Atton schon ausgebildet und er is nun nen Säbelknecht. Geht das mit dem Wookie auch?



Anscheinend nicht, aber nimm die speziellen Wookie-Skills, Zweihandkampf und die Jedis müssen sehr warm anziehen. Hanharr ist dann nah an ultimativ und so ist es ganz gut, dass er nicht auch noch mit Jedikräften geboostet wird.  
Was ich vergaß, natürlich sind Nahkampfwaffen gefordert.

MfG Tikki


----------



## i_want_money (26. Februar 2005)

bin jetzt in iziz und soll die wachmänner von ihren posten entfernen
2 wahren kein problem doch wie soll ich riiken entfernen???

m f g 
i_want_money


----------



## ork1234 (26. Februar 2005)

Ich hab ein Problem immer wenn ich auf Onderon Swoop rennen fahre, breche ich locker den Rekord. Der Typ sagt aber trozdem, dass ich das Rennen fertig fahren muss!!


----------



## El_Cativo (26. Februar 2005)

ork1234 am 26.02.2005 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab ein Problem immer wenn ich auf Onderon Swoop rennen fahre, breche ich locker den Rekord. Der Typ sagt aber trozdem, dass ich das Rennen fertig fahren muss!!


Siehe ein paar Posts weiter oben.......


----------



## ork1234 (26. Februar 2005)

i_want_money am 26.02.2005 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> bin jetzt in iziz und soll die wachmänner von ihren posten entfernen
> 2 wahren kein problem doch wie soll ich riiken entfernen???
> 
> m f g
> i_want_money



Nachdem du den Mordfallgelöst hast patriolliert er in dem Schrottsammlervirtel mit der Camtina, da kannste ihn überfallen.


----------



## i_want_money (26. Februar 2005)

ork1234 am 26.02.2005 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> i_want_money am 26.02.2005 13:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm......
und wie soll ich den mordfall lösen?


----------



## XxSnEaKeRxX (27. Februar 2005)

Also bin auf Naa Shaadaa. und zwar auf dem weg zu goto. Spiele gerade den kleine Doiden und bin im lager, wo auch die ganzen wartungsdroiden sind.... Nun bin ich in einen weiteren LAgerraum gekommen und muss dort eine Tür knacken. da muss ich über die konsole was gegen den uhrzeiger oder mit dem uhrzeiger drehen usw. um die tür zu öffnen. Da gibt es ja so viele möglichkeiten und auf die lösung komm ich gerad net. Ich brauche unbedingt hilfe. Weiß jemand weiter? BITTE......... ich verzweifle


----------



## El_Cativo (27. Februar 2005)

XxSnEaKeRxX am 27.02.2005 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Also bin auf Naa Shaadaa. und zwar auf dem weg zu goto. Spiele gerade den kleine Doiden und bin im lager, wo auch die ganzen wartungsdroiden sind.... Nun bin ich in einen weiteren LAgerraum gekommen und muss dort eine Tür knacken. da muss ich über die konsole was gegen den uhrzeiger oder mit dem uhrzeiger drehen usw. um die tür zu öffnen. Da gibt es ja so viele möglichkeiten und auf die lösung komm ich gerad net. Ich brauche unbedingt hilfe. Weiß jemand weiter? BITTE......... ich verzweifle


Obwohl das Rätsel eigentlich recht simopel ist man mit einem biserl nachdenken recht schnell draufkommt will ich mal nicht so sein *g


Spoiler



Mittlerer Block gegen Uhrzeirgesinn - Rechter Block im Uhrzeigersinn - Linker Block gegen Uhrzeigersinn


----------



## The_Sisko (1. März 2005)

Wie besiegt man die Endgegnerin Keira? ich habe schon alles versucht bin aber meistens nach 30 Sekunden Geschichte. Gibt es da ein paar Tipps??


----------



## March20 (1. März 2005)

The_Sisko am 01.03.2005 08:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie besiegt man die Endgegnerin Keira? ich habe schon alles versucht bin aber meistens nach 30 Sekunden Geschichte. Gibt es da ein paar Tipps??




ich bin immer vor der 3 lichtschwertern davon gelaufen mit Force-Speed,hab mich ein bisschen geheilt und dann auf Kaira los.2-3 Schläge und wieder abgehaun.dann noch ein bisschen Machtblitz dazu und die braut ist geschichte.


----------



## Remmy (1. März 2005)

Hi,
kriege 2 Aufträge nicht aus meinem Logbuch.
Der erste ist auf Telos. Man hatte ja ne ganze Reihe an Aufträgen von diesem Sicherheitschef bekommen, u.a. 2 Personen zu suchen (die Rasse weiss ich nicht mehr, waren auf jeden Fall zwei unterschiedliche). Wo finde ich die?

Der zweite Auftrag war glaube ich auf Dantoine. Der heißt "Erfüllung". Hatte mich da ziemlich am Anfang einer Person als Jedi preisgegeben, nun steht dort das dies meine Aufgaben erschweren könnte. Wie bekomme ich das gelöst? Bin eigentlich schon längst fertig mit dem Planeten.

Wie ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, finde ich das Chassis von der HK Einheit auf Nar Shadaa? stimmt das?
Wird das Quest mit dem Treibstoff (neue Energie) auch dort gelöst?


----------



## BunGEe (1. März 2005)

Remmy am 01.03.2005 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> kriege 2 Aufträge nicht aus meinem Logbuch.
> Der erste ist auf Telos. Man hatte ja ne ganze Reihe an Aufträgen von diesem Sicherheitschef bekommen, u.a. 2 Personen zu suchen (die Rasse weiss ich nicht mehr, waren auf jeden Fall zwei unterschiedliche). Wo finde ich die?


Denen begegnest du, wenn du ins Büro der Exchange gehst und dann später nochmal auf der Oberfläche von Telos


> Der zweite Auftrag war glaube ich auf Dantoine. Der heißt "Erfüllung". Hatte mich da ziemlich am Anfang einer Person als Jedi preisgegeben, nun steht dort das dies meine Aufgaben erschweren könnte. Wie bekomme ich das gelöst? Bin eigentlich schon längst fertig mit dem Planeten.


Das ist ein Bug.


> Wie ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, finde ich das Chassis von der HK Einheit auf Nar Shadaa? stimmt das?
> Wird das Quest mit dem Treibstoff (neue Energie) auch dort gelöst?


Ja das mit dem Treibstoff erledigt man dort.


----------



## paperbill (2. März 2005)

hi leute...

ich hab in meiner questliste noch einen nebenquest offen und hab keine ahnung wie ich rangehn muss... auf telos wurde man ja am anfang von einem killer der als batu rem getarnt war angegriffen und soll herausfinden wer ihn auf dich angesetzt hat und warum... hab schon alles mögliche versucht aber noch keine lösung gefunden... hab dann weiter gezockt und bin auf den anderen planeten die quests gemacht... jetzt muss ich mich nur noch mit kavar treffen und diesen letzten quest lösen... is voll nervig den noch im tagebuch zu haben wäre für hilfe also sehr dankbar

paperbill


----------



## Brodiwan (2. März 2005)

wenn man bei dock drei nachfragt bekommt man die antwort das der killer von na shadaa gekommen ist, das sagt man den Chefe der miliz und gelöst.

Der echte ist irgendwo im wohnblock versteckt.
habe den aber auch nur gefunden als ich die böse seite gespielt hatte, weil die frau von der organisation mir sagte das sie ihn selber sucht und der von den iluthianer als ich ihm sagte der polizeichef sucht ihn gab mir dann die zimmernummer und ich konnte den echten dann zum Polizeichef bringen.
Wurde von zwei söldnern angegriffen die aber kein problem sind.
kannst aber auch als böser ihn selber killen und geld von der chefin der Cooperation einkassieren


----------



## Julkorn (2. März 2005)

March20 am 01.03.2005 09:14 schrieb:
			
		

> The_Sisko am 01.03.2005 08:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man kann auch die drei Lichtschwerter besiegen und dann noch nett mit Kreia plauschen. (helle Seite)


----------



## Slayer_Hitman (2. März 2005)

habe auch das problem,dass es aus nar shaddaa nich weiter geht hab  schon mit den hutten geredet und gesagt,daß ich goto töte. in der pc games KL steht, bei dieser bar  würden sich dann mira und atton unterhalten...
(danach muß man anscheinend gegen diese twilek twins kämpfen...)
bei mir gehts jedoch nicht weiter,habe allerdings nicht die exchange bei den flüchtlingen ausgelöscht sondern diese andere fraktion,der anführer der exchange lässt sich nich provozieren,so dass ich ihn töten könnte
muss ich die exchange leute überhaupt töten damit sich sich irgendwer mit mir in der gasbar trifft ?

war so mal in der gasbar,aber da kommt man ja nich in diese vip-longe

hat jmnd das problem,das ja einige hatten gelöst ?


----------



## Julkorn (2. März 2005)

The_Sisko am 01.03.2005 08:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie besiegt man die Endgegnerin Keira? ich habe schon alles versucht bin aber meistens nach 30 Sekunden Geschichte. Gibt es da ein paar Tipps??



Also ich hab meinen hellen Char  vor allem auf Charisma, Intelligenz und Weisheit gelevelt. Ist also nicht die ultimative Kampfmaschine, hat aber dafür ultimative Macht-Immunität und kann fast jeden lähmen.
Trotzdem bin ich in der ganzen Sith-Akademie auf Malachor nur zwei mal tot gegangen (gegen Kreia allerdings). Woran liegts? Ich denke: Meister-Unruhe und Meister-Speed bzw. (helle?) Machterleuchtung. Letztere fast son paar Kampf-Kräfte sinnvoll zusammen. 

Und dann natürlich: Nicht ständig stehenbleiben. Ein bissl durch die Gegend joggen und Macht-Heilung und alles ist wieder gut.


----------



## Julkorn (2. März 2005)

Slayer_Hitman am 02.03.2005 22:16 schrieb:
			
		

> habe auch das problem,dass es aus nar shaddaa nich weiter geht hab  schon mit den hutten geredet und gesagt,daß ich goto töte. in der pc games KL steht, bei dieser bar  würden sich dann mira und atton unterhalten...
> (danach muß man anscheinend gegen diese twilek twins kämpfen...)
> bei mir gehts jedoch nicht weiter,habe allerdings nicht die exchange bei den flüchtlingen ausgelöscht sondern diese andere fraktion,der anführer der exchange lässt sich nich provozieren,so dass ich ihn töten könnte
> muss ich die exchange leute überhaupt töten damit sich sich irgendwer mit mir in der gasbar trifft ?
> ...



Also ich hab da kein Problem gehabt. daher weiß ich auch nicht genau, wo deins jetzt liegt. weil ich nicht weiß, was Du jetzt anders gemacht hast.

Fakt ist aber, daß ich weder die Serroco noch die Exchange auf Nar Shaddaa ausgelöscht habe. Und trotzdem gings weiter. 

Die Serroco kann man übrigens mit Macht-Überreden überzeugen, die Füchtlinge in Ruhe zu lassen, die Exchange mithilfe des Kranken. Den muß man bei Saquesh erwähnen. daher wra bei mir dann alles in Butter. Allerdings konnte ich das Paar nicht zusammenführen, Aidaa und Lootra. Weil ich halt die Exchang enicht ausgelöscht habe. Gibts da auch einen unblutigen Weg? hab keinen gefunden.


----------



## Julkorn (2. März 2005)

Slayer_Hitman am 02.03.2005 22:16 schrieb:
			
		

> habe auch das problem,dass es aus nar shaddaa nich weiter geht hab  schon mit den hutten geredet und gesagt,daß ich goto töte. in der pc games KL steht, bei dieser bar  würden sich dann mira und atton unterhalten...
> (danach muß man anscheinend gegen diese twilek twins kämpfen...)
> bei mir gehts jedoch nicht weiter,habe allerdings nicht die exchange bei den flüchtlingen ausgelöscht sondern diese andere fraktion,der anführer der exchange lässt sich nich provozieren,so dass ich ihn töten könnte
> muss ich die exchange leute überhaupt töten damit sich sich irgendwer mit mir in der gasbar trifft ?
> ...



So weit ich mich erinner, bin ich überall auf Nar Shaddaa gewesen und ging dann zum Schluß auch in die Pazaak-Höhle, passwort kriegt man von der maus. Obwohl noch n paar Quests offen waren und ich auch noch nicht gegen jeden dort im Pazaak gewonnen hatte, ging es dann im Script weiter als ich auf dem Rückweg zum Schiff war.

In dem jar-jar-Dings war ich auch noch nicht drin gewesen. In die VIP-Lounge kommst Du auch nur über die Scripts.
Übrigens muß dann Atton ganz alleine gegen die twileks kämpfen, also sollte man ihn nicht völlig stiefmütterlich ausstatten.


----------



## Slayer_Hitman (2. März 2005)

mein problem ist einfach,dass ich diese nachricht nicht erhalte (einladung in die gasbar) ich war noch nich in der pazaak höle, ich probiers mal,glaube aber nicht,dass es daran liegt!

ps: ich denke mann müsste die botschaft bekommen,nachdem man die leute,die dann die ebon und das landepad belagern getötet hat?!
hab mit dem anführer? ausgemacht,dass ich ihn nich töte oder sowas und kann mir bei ihm ihn der kantina credits abholen,liegts vielleicht daran, dass ich nich alle getötet hab ?


----------



## Julkorn (2. März 2005)

Manuel01369 am 25.02.2005 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> SithlordDK am 25.02.2005 15:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist normal.

Aber habt ihr das mit B4-D4 aucvh richtig ausgekostet? Lauft mal mit dem durch die ganze Gegend und redet alle Leute an. Ist mitunter ganz witzig.


----------



## Julkorn (2. März 2005)

Slayer_Hitman am 02.03.2005 22:41 schrieb:
			
		

> mein problem ist einfach,dass ich diese nachricht nicht erhalte (einladung in die gasbar) ich war noch nich in der pazaak höle, ich probiers mal,glaube aber nicht,dass es daran liegt!
> 
> ps: ich denke mann müsste die botschaft bekommen,nachdem man die leute,die dann die ebon und das landepad belagern getötet hat?!
> hab mit dem anführer? ausgemacht,dass ich ihn nich töte oder sowas und kann mir bei ihm ihn der kantina credits abholen,liegts vielleicht daran, dass ich nich alle getötet hab ?



lös das bis zum Ende. Aber ich denke, es liegt an der pazaak-Höhle. Weil nämlich auch da drin später der Kampf zwischen Attom und den Twins stattfindet. da mußt Du drin gewesen sein.

und nimm Dir Atton gelich mit, dann brauchst Du gegen die Twilek-Spielerin nicht antreten. das macht dann Atton für Dich. Allerdings gibs dann auch keine Credits. Andererseits sind Credits in dem Spiel auch nicht so wixchtig. ixch habe mir nie irgendwas großes gekauft, außer Lichtschwerterkristalle hier und da.


----------



## Julkorn (2. März 2005)

Manuel01369 am 25.02.2005 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> SithlordDK am 25.02.2005 15:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich gaub das war da, wo dann die Ithorianer angegriffen werden. Ich hab mich dann gegen diese ganze Söldner alleine geschlagen, bis ich merkte, daß es wohl ein Bug war und ich einfach nur meine Gruppe über das Menü auffüllen konnte. Gegen die Chefs bei dem Chef-Ithorianer hatte ich dann nämlich keine Chance alleine.


----------



## Julkorn (2. März 2005)

> Ich habe gerade Nar Shadda und wurde von Goto in sein Schiff gehlt und hab mir nun als Gruppe Keiera und Atton ausgewählt. Atton hat 2 Blaster die mit Ionen den Droiden ordentlich zusetzten sollten, tun sie aber leider nicht im Raum mit den 3 Wächterdroiden kratz ich immer ab in kürzerster Zeit. Was ich mit den 2 Terminals genau anstellen kann weis ich leider nicht ich den Befehl überladung in den einen Terminal upgeloadet aber der lässt sich ncht benutzten. Ich bin lvl 13 und lvl 14.



Mit dem Befehl "Überladung" machst Du die Geschütze erst richtig scharf. das solltest Du lassen. 

mein Trick war, daß ich Atton als Tarn-Experte ausgebaut hatte und mit ihm durchs ganze Schiff gelaufen bin. An manchen Stellen, vor allem in den Zellen stehen kaputte wartungsdroiden. bei denen findest Du noch mehr befehle mit denen sich allerhand sinnvolles anstellen läßt.

Du findets dann nämlich auch den befehl "Zurücksetzen". der macht dann die Geschütze besiegbar. Übrigens kann man mit einem getarnten Atton einige Türen öffenen, wodurch sich Droiden und Geschütze mischen und mit einem weitern befehl aufeinander hetzen lassen.

ich hatte übrigens Atton und T3 auf dem Schiff von Goto.


----------



## Julkorn (2. März 2005)

El_Cativo am 24.02.2005 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> The_Sisko am 24.02.2005 15:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab das übrigens auch so gemacht, daß ich an einer Konsole zuerst alle Schiffssystem auf die sekundäre Energieversorgung umgestellt habe. und die konnte ich dann von der Brücke aus abstellen.


----------



## Rosini (3. März 2005)

The_Sisko am 01.03.2005 08:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie besiegt man die Endgegnerin Keira? ich habe schon alles versucht bin aber meistens nach 30 Sekunden Geschichte. Gibt es da ein paar Tipps??



In der Tat ist Kreia schwer zu besiegen. Man sollte Meister-Unruhe und Jedi-Geschwindigkeit hochgelevelt haben. Ist Kreia angeschlagen und zieht mit Hilfe der Macht die 3 Brockenschweren Lichtschwerter solltest du diese einfach ignorieren. Einfach die angeschlagene Kreia angreifen und die Schwerter prügeln lassen. Mit etwas glück hast du so bessere Chancen auf Erfolg, als wenn du dich allen 3 fliegenden Laserschwertern in den Weg stellst...


----------



## El_Cativo (4. März 2005)

Rosini am 03.03.2005 21:55 schrieb:
			
		

> The_Sisko am 01.03.2005 08:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich fand Kreia nicht wirklich schwer   . Dank "Machterleuchtung" und "Meister Kapmfemeditation" war weder sie, noch die Lichtschwerter ein echtes Problem. Auf der dunklen seite empfiehlt sich gegen die Lichtschwerter "Machtblitz" auf höchster Stufe, damit sind die auch ratz fatz weg....


----------



## Brodiwan (4. März 2005)

Oder man rennt etwas wech, läßt die schwerter nacheinander komemn und macht sie mit meister unruhe platt.

hatte zwei sehr gute aufgerüstete lichtschwerter und da was es eigentlich kein thema.

Über kaira selber habe ich nur geschmunzelt


----------



## SPEEDI007 (10. März 2005)

Ich hoffe dieses Thema gab es noch nicht. Ich bin derzeit in Nar Shaddar und haben von einen gewissen Fassa den Auftrag bekommen ID Nummern nach der Priorität zuzuweisen. Wie und nach welcher Reihenfolge mache ich das?


----------



## Brodiwan (11. März 2005)

SPEEDI007 am 10.03.2005 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe dieses Thema gab es noch nicht. Ich bin derzeit in Nar Shaddar und haben von einen gewissen Fassa den Auftrag bekommen ID Nummern nach der Priorität zuzuweisen. Wie und nach welcher Reihenfolge mache ich das?





mach erstmal die anderen aufträge wenn du soweit bist das du nacher GoTo gegenübertreten kannst, gehts fast automatisch, weil der kleine astrodroide muß die daten in einer solo mission nacher besorgen, damit kann man zum techniker gehen in der nähe der Hawk und dann gehts weiter


----------



## LordKugelfisch (11. März 2005)

Ich habe ein Problem mit der Quest "Galaktische Vereinigung". ich bin fertig auf nar Shadaa und habe alles erledigt nur Aaida habe ich noch nicht befreit. Man soll die Exchange Wachen loswerden und sie zu ihrem Mann Lootra bringen, aber wie soll ich das schaffen?
Die Idee die verriegelten Kisten zu knacken damit die Wachen mich angreifen hatte ich auch schon, aber das hat bei mir auch nichts gebracht. Wenn ich die beiden Wachen an der Tür bedrohe und dann töte bekomme ich dunkle Seite Punkte und Aaida will trotzdem nicht gehen  Diesen Saquesh den Anführer da kann ich auch nicht anpissen damit ich die alle killen kann oder so.
Wie soll man die Quest denn packen, is da ein Bug oder so?

Übrigens gibts hier im Forum extra ne Spoiler Funktion wenn man Fragen zur Story hat, habe grade leider durch zufall gelesen wer der Endgegner ist obwohl ichs noch nicht durch hab, find ich ziemlich scheisse!


----------



## Alinor (11. März 2005)

LordKugelfisch am 11.03.2005 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ein Problem mit der Quest "Galaktische Vereinigung". ich bin fertig auf nar Shadaa und habe alles erledigt nur Aaida habe ich noch nicht befreit. Man soll die Exchange Wachen loswerden und sie zu ihrem Mann Lootra bringen, aber wie soll ich das schaffen?
> Die Idee die verriegelten Kisten zu knacken damit die Wachen mich angreifen hatte ich auch schon, aber das hat bei mir auch nichts gebracht. Wenn ich die beiden Wachen an der Tür bedrohe und dann töte bekomme ich dunkle Seite Punkte und Aaida will trotzdem nicht gehen  Diesen Saquesh den Anführer da kann ich auch nicht anpissen damit ich die alle killen kann oder so.
> Wie soll man die Quest denn packen, is da ein Bug oder so?
> 
> Übrigens gibts hier im Forum extra ne Spoiler Funktion wenn man Fragen zur Story hat, habe grade leider durch zufall gelesen wer der Endgegner ist obwohl ichs noch nicht durch hab, find ich ziemlich scheisse!




normalerweise sollte sie gehen, sobald der Weg frei ist
hast du mit beiden gesprochen und erzählt, dass der Partner wartet?



Spoiler



und wegen des endes mach dir keine gedanken, nach dem council auf dantooine ist der gute teil des spieles sowieso vorbei


----------



## LordKugelfisch (12. März 2005)

Aber das Problem ist doch, dass ich den Weg nicht frei bekomme. Die ganzen Exchange Typen laufen da noch rum und ich kann sie nicht töten egal was ich mache sie werden nicht zu Feinden, bis auf die beiden am Eingang, aber wenn ich die töte bekomme ich Dunkle Seite Punkte und die Frau will trotzdem nicht gehen.


----------



## FChecker (12. März 2005)

Rosini am 11.02.2005 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Da sich in nächster Zeit sicherlich die Questproblemchen in KotOR 2 häufen werden, dachte ich, mache ich diesen Thread hier auf. Jeder der in irgend einer Weise Probleme mit diversen Quests oder Nebenquests haben sollte, kann seine Fragen hier herein posten.
> 
> In dem Sinne wünsche ich euch viel Spaß bei Knights of the Old Republic 2.





Bei mir schmeißt mich das Spiel regelmäßig raus. Immer wenn es Lädt (z.B. bei Sektionsabschnitten) Das nervt tierisch. Wie kann ich das beheben?????? 


Im Voraus schon mal Danke dafür !!!!!!


----------



## Rosini (12. März 2005)

FChecker am 12.03.2005 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Rosini am 11.02.2005 18:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist ein Ladebug, der bei den meisten KotOR2 spieler auftaucht. Der Hersteller arbeitet an einem Patch, um diesen wirklich lästigen Bug zu beseitigen. Zur Zeit musst du leider mit diesem Fehler leben...


----------



## Julkorn (13. März 2005)

SPEEDI007 am 10.03.2005 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe dieses Thema gab es noch nicht. Ich bin derzeit in Nar Shaddar und haben von einen gewissen Fassa den Auftrag bekommen ID Nummern nach der Priorität zuzuweisen. Wie und nach welcher Reihenfolge mache ich das?



Es gibt drei verschiedene Computerräume bei den Docks auf Nar Shaddaa, auch "Pylone" genannt. In denen befinden sich drei Comps. Mit den Daten aus diesen Comps lassen sich die vollständigen ID-Signaturen der Schiffe zusammenpuzzeln. Welches dann die höchste Priorität haben muß, hängt dann von der jeweiligen ID ab. Wie das geht, wird auch im Auftrags-Log noch mal kurz beschrieben.

Ich erinnere mich in etwa daran, daß es da hieß, daß das Schiff mit der höchsten ersten Zahl bzw Zahlengruppe am wichtigsten ist und dann so weiter das mit der nächstniedrigen und so. Wobei die ID-Signaturen in drei mit Bindestrichen getrennte Zahlengruppen unterteilt war, so weit ich noch weiß. Und die erste Zahlengruppe ist die entscheidende. 

Mit Skills in Computer ist es glaub ich wesentlich einfacher gewesen, die Sache zu lösen.


----------



## Alinor (13. März 2005)

Julkorn am 13.03.2005 17:04 schrieb:
			
		

> SPEEDI007 am 10.03.2005 17:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reihenfolge der Schiffe:

1. Silver Zephyr
2. Alakandor
3. Toorna


----------



## SPEEDI007 (17. März 2005)

Hi,
ich befinde mich gerade auf der Revanger.



Spoiler



Ich habe mittlerweile 3 Sprengköpfe gelegt und den Meister getötet.


 Das problem ist das ich noch einen Sprengkopf habe. Zwar habe ich eine gefunden nur das ich dafür eine Computerkonsole brauche und diese finde ich nicht.

*EDIT:* LOL, habs scho.


----------



## Alinor (17. März 2005)

SPEEDI007 am 17.03.2005 18:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich befinde mich gerade auf der Revanger.
> 
> 
> ...



jaja, das offensichtliche ist oft am schwersten zu finden *g*


----------



## Rosini (17. März 2005)

Hi!

So, bin jetzt exakt beim 3ten mal durchspielen  - habe mir vorgenommen, alle nebenquests zu lösen.
Was mich interessiert: Ich bin im Moment auf Korriban in der Sith Akademi. In dieser gibt es einen Raum, welcher zugeschweist wurde. Ich bekomme ihn leider nur mithilfe dieser Monstersprengkörper auf. Leider wird bei dieser Aktion dieses Sith-Holocorn zerstört!? Gibt es evtl eine Möglichkeit, um an diese doch soooo geheimnisvolle Nachricht zu kommen? Oder muss ich mich mit der Sprengung der Türe abgeben?

MfG, Rosini


----------



## SPEEDI007 (17. März 2005)

Alinor am 17.03.2005 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> SPEEDI007 am 17.03.2005 18:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



passiert mir öfters.


----------



## Alinor (17. März 2005)

Rosini am 17.03.2005 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> So, bin jetzt exakt beim 3ten mal durchspielen  - habe mir vorgenommen, alle nebenquests zu lösen.
> Was mich interessiert: Ich bin im Moment auf Korriban in der Sith Akademi. In dieser gibt es einen Raum, welcher zugeschweist wurde. Ich bekomme ihn leider nur mithilfe dieser Monstersprengkörper auf. Leider wird bei dieser Aktion dieses Sith-Holocorn zerstört!? Gibt es evtl eine Möglichkeit, um an diese doch soooo geheimnisvolle Nachricht zu kommen? Oder muss ich mich mit der Sprengung der Türe abgeben?
> ...


ich glaub die Tür lässt sich nur aufsprengen, hab sie bis jetzt immer damit aufbekommen und das Holocron war auch immer da.

Soweit ich gehört hab, ist es aber auch davon abhängig, welchen Revan du hast, das Holocron zeigt 



Spoiler



schließlich eine böse Bastila


----------



## Julkorn (20. März 2005)

Rosini am 17.03.2005 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> So, bin jetzt exakt beim 3ten mal durchspielen  - habe mir vorgenommen, alle nebenquests zu lösen.
> Was mich interessiert: Ich bin im Moment auf Korriban in der Sith Akademi. In dieser gibt es einen Raum, welcher zugeschweist wurde. Ich bekomme ihn leider nur mithilfe dieser Monstersprengkörper auf. Leider wird bei dieser Aktion dieses Sith-Holocorn zerstört!? Gibt es evtl eine Möglichkeit, um an diese doch soooo geheimnisvolle Nachricht zu kommen? Oder muss ich mich mit der Sprengung der Türe abgeben?
> ...



Ich hatte in der Akademie Goto dabei. Und dann gabs bei der Tür so eine Dialogzeile, ob er nicht einfach oberhalb der Tür durchfliegen könnte. Da ist nämlich ein Spalt. Und der dicke Goto meinte dann: Nein.
Aber das könnte ein Hinweis darauf sein, daß Bao Durs Remote da oben durchkönnte. Ich habs dann aber nicht versucht, weil die Gruppenwahl soweit vorher stattfindet. Aber wer Zeit und Lust hat kanns ja mal ausprobieren.

Sag Bescheid wenns klappt.


----------



## DasKleineViech (20. März 2005)

Ich habe ein Problem auf Nar Shaddah (oder wie das heisst).

Ich spiele auf der guten Seite und soll mit Mira Hanharr töten. Das Problem ist nur, nach der Zwischensequenz werde ich nicht in die Arena, sondern hinter die Eingangstüre (also dort, wo der Hauptcharakter zu der Zeit sein sollte) teleportiert. Ich kann also nicht rein und Hanharr töten und somit komme ich auch nicht zu Visquis!

Gibts da ein Möglichkeit?


----------



## Rosini (20. März 2005)

DasKleineViech am 20.03.2005 19:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ein Problem auf Nar Shaddah (oder wie das heisst).
> 
> Ich spiele auf der guten Seite und soll mit Mira Hanharr töten. Das Problem ist nur, nach der Zwischensequenz werde ich nicht in die Arena, sondern hinter die Eingangstüre (also dort, wo der Hauptcharakter zu der Zeit sein sollte) teleportiert. Ich kann also nicht rein und Hanharr töten und somit komme ich auch nicht zu Visquis!
> 
> Gibts da ein Möglichkeit?



Das ist ein bekannter und ziemlich ärgerlicher Bug. Eine Möglichkeit bleibt jedoch: Lade einen älteren Spielstand und spiele es wieder bis zu der bekannten Problemstelle. Ein Patch, der das Problem beheben soll, wird in nächster Zeit erscheinen.

Gruß, Rosini


----------



## DasKleineViech (20. März 2005)

Danke für die Info.

Ist das eigentlich nur bei Mira so? Als ich Hanharr hatte, ist alles ohne Probleme gelaufen.


----------



## Rosini (20. März 2005)

DasKleineViech am 20.03.2005 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Info.
> 
> Ist das eigentlich nur bei Mira so? Als ich Hanharr hatte, ist alles ohne Probleme gelaufen.


Ich hatte mit Hanharr auch keinerlei Probleme. Mit Mira ist es bei mir nur einmal vorgekommen. Ärgerlich!


----------



## Vrael (20. März 2005)

Ich komme auf Onderon nicht weiter.
Ich muss captain Rijken vernichten und weiß nicht wie ichs anstellen soll!!

danke im voraus 

MfG Vrael

Hab das Problem schon gelöst 

 

weiß jetzt aber nicht wem ich die beweise für den mord zeigen soll?


----------



## Alinor (20. März 2005)

Rijken is immernoch da, geh einfach zurück zum Turm


----------



## DasKleineViech (23. März 2005)

So, gleich drei Probleme auf einmal:

1. Die Dienerin ist sauer auf mich, weil ich zuviel Zeit mit Visas verbringt haben soll (ich hab EINMAL mit ihr über ihren Meister gesprochen, mehr nicht!). Ändert sie irgendwann ihre Meinung? Ich will sie ja zur Jedi ausbilden (dämliche Zicke).

2. Bao-Dur will mir kein Lichtschwert bauen, obwohl ich Linse, Emitter und das andere Ding (weiss nicht mehr was es ist) habe. Wie bringe ich ihn dazu?

3. Bin jetzt auf Onderon in der Stadt Iziz und ich weiss nicht mehr weiter. Der Jedi-Meister wollte mich in der Cantina sehen und dann wurden wir gestört. Ich habe alle Angreifer gekillt und komme jetzt nicht mehr weiter! Der Meister ist weg und ich kann nix mehr machen auf Onderon!


----------



## Alinor (23. März 2005)

DasKleineViech am 23.03.2005 19:42 schrieb:
			
		

> So, gleich drei Probleme auf einmal:
> 
> 1. Die Dienerin ist sauer auf mich, weil ich zuviel Zeit mit Visas verbringt haben soll (ich hab EINMAL mit ihr über ihren Meister gesprochen, mehr nicht!). Ändert sie irgendwann ihre Meinung? Ich will sie ja zur Jedi ausbilden (dämliche Zicke).
> 
> ...



1. Kann ich nichts sagen, hab nie als Mann gespielt, sry

2. Sicher, dass du alle Teile hast? Hast du einen Kristall???
irgendwas muss fehlen sonst sollt er dir eigentlich das Schwert zusammenbauen.

3. Die Frage hast du dir selbst beantwortet, verlass den Planeten doch einfach


----------



## Baer-auf-Speed (23. März 2005)

Ich hab voll den miesen Fehler bei kotor 2:
Immer wenn ich auf Dantooine aus der Ebon Hawk steige fängt das Game auf einmal voll an zu ruckeln, der character reagiert nur noch verspätet auf meine befehle, und wenn er dann mal reagiert und ich nur kurz nach vorne laufen will dann finde ich mich auf einmal auf der anderen seite des levels wieder. 
Wenn ich dann die Grafik einstellungen beliebig umstelle (ob texturdetails hoch, mittel, oder niederig usw...) funktioniert es für ca. 10-15 minuten sobald ich dann in eine ladepause komme (sprich: ein gebäude oder gebiet verlasse o.ä.) ist vonwegen umgebung und einheiten nix mehr zu erkennen, nur noch ein wirrwarr aus farben und der character.
Das ähnliche problem hatte ich schon mit kotor 1 auf dem PC meines Bruders; an meinem System sollte es also nichtliegen können, ausser das ist ein Familienleiden bei Aldi-PCs.
BITTE HELFT MIR, ich hab alle anderen planeten schon abgegrasst und sonst nichts zu tun und ich MUSS  das Spiel einfach durchspielen


----------



## Alinor (23. März 2005)

Baer-auf-Speed am 23.03.2005 20:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab voll den miesen Fehler bei kotor 2:
> Immer wenn ich auf Dantooine aus der Ebon Hawk steige fängt das Game auf einmal voll an zu ruckeln, der character reagiert nur noch verspätet auf meine befehle, und wenn er dann mal reagiert und ich nur kurz nach vorne laufen will dann finde ich mich auf einmal auf der anderen seite des levels wieder.
> Wenn ich dann die Grafik einstellungen beliebig umstelle (ob texturdetails hoch, mittel, oder niederig usw...) funktioniert es für ca. 10-15 minuten sobald ich dann in eine ladepause komme (sprich: ein gebäude oder gebiet verlasse o.ä.) ist vonwegen umgebung und einheiten nix mehr zu erkennen, nur noch ein wirrwarr aus farben und der character.
> Das ähnliche problem hatte ich schon mit kotor 1 auf dem PC meines Bruders; an meinem System sollte es also nichtliegen können, ausser das ist ein Familienleiden bei Aldi-PCs.
> BITTE HELFT MIR, ich hab alle anderen planeten schon abgegrasst und sonst nichts zu tun und ich MUSS  das Spiel einfach durchspielen




schau dich mal im Forum um, für dieses Problem gibts schon mehrere Threads


----------



## DasKleineViech (23. März 2005)

Alinor am 23.03.2005 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> DasKleineViech am 23.03.2005 19:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Ok, dann verzicht ich erstmal auf die ^^

2. Ich habe alles. Komischerweise wurde mir von dem Typen im Flüchtlingssektor zwar ein Teil ins Inventar gelegt, eine Nachricht hab' ich aber nie bekommen. eventuell liegts daran?

3. Hab ich, bin jetzt auf Korriban oder wie das heisst (bei den Sith-Ruinen). Ausser viel Sand seh ich nix. Da kommt keine Zwischensequenz oder sowas ähnliches


----------



## Alinor (23. März 2005)

DasKleineViech am 23.03.2005 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Ok, dann verzicht ich erstmal auf die ^^
> 
> 2. Ich habe alles. Komischerweise wurde mir von dem Typen im Flüchtlingssektor zwar ein Teil ins Inventar gelegt, eine Nachricht hab' ich aber nie bekommen. eventuell liegts daran?
> 
> 3. Hab ich, bin jetzt auf Korriban oder wie das heisst (bei den Sith-Ruinen). Ausser viel Sand seh ich nix. Da kommt keine Zwischensequenz oder sowas ähnliches



2. wenn du keine Nachricht bekommen hast, dann is es keiner der Teile, die du brauchst, warst du schon auf Dantooine? Ich hab dort alle Teile für mein Schwert erhalten.

3. Sag mal, schaust du dich nie um?? wenn du von Schiff rausgehst und einfach nur gerade aus läufst, landest du direkt bei der Akademie


----------



## DasKleineViech (23. März 2005)

2. Naja, ich lös mal den Quest, wo man das Zeugs von den Schrottsammlern erben kann, eventuell ist da was dabei was ich brauche.

3. OKOK, Akademie gefunden, aber ich will ja auch den Meister von Onderon noch finden. ^^ (Sorry falls ich jetzt total auf der Leitung steh')


----------



## Alinor (23. März 2005)

DasKleineViech am 23.03.2005 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Naja, ich lös mal den Quest, wo man das Zeugs von den Schrottsammlern erben kann, eventuell ist da was dabei was ich brauche.
> 
> 3. OKOK, Akademie gefunden, aber ich will ja auch den Meister von Onderon noch finden. ^^ (Sorry falls ich jetzt total auf der Leitung steh')



3. Nochmal, das is kein Action Shooter, das is ein RPG, da reicht es nicht, alles niederzumähen, was herumläuft und dann zu erwarten, dass sich auf wundersame Weise irgendwo eine Tür öffnet

In der Akademie befindet sich ein Terminal (bei den Unterkünften) das musst du benutzen und weiter gehts ...


----------



## Julkorn (23. März 2005)

Alinor am 23.03.2005 21:04 schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Sag mal, schaust du dich nie um?? wenn du von Schiff rausgehst und einfach nur gerade aus läufst, landest du direkt bei der Akademie



Lol. Die kinder heutzutage wollen immer alles augenblicklich haben und ohne daß sie sich reingehängt haben. Ich finde, Du beweist gerade nahezu kindergärtnerische Fähigkeiten. Respekt vor Deiner Geduld.

@kleinesviech: Es ist ungeheuer schön, wenn man mal etwas selbst geleistet hat. das ist Deine nächste Quest im Leben: Finde diese Erkenntnis aus eigener Erfahrung!


----------



## Alinor (24. März 2005)

Julkorn am 23.03.2005 23:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Lol. Die kinder heutzutage wollen immer alles augenblicklich haben und ohne daß sie sich reingehängt haben. Ich finde, Du beweist gerade nahezu kindergärtnerische Fähigkeiten. Respekt vor Deiner Geduld.



mütterlicher Instinkt *g*
aber wenn er nochmal eine Frage zu Korriban stellt, die sich nicht auf das Rätsel im Terminal bezieht, gibts eine Runde Force Crush gratis


----------



## DasKleineViech (24. März 2005)

Danke für die netten Worte.

Ich habe schon genug RPGs gespielt (und ich zocke auch nicht unbedingt die stupiden Ego-Shooter). Nur bin ich mir bei KOTOR 2 einfach langsam nicht mehr sicher ob ich wegen einem Bug nicht weiterkomme oder ob's einfach ein Rätsel ist.


----------



## Rosini (26. März 2005)

So, ich hab das Spiel nun als weiblicher Charakter angefangen und stecke auch gleich in Korriban in der Sithakademie fest. Ich habe das Holocron der toten Sithmeisterin ein das Terminal eingegeben, aber leider öffnet sich das Tor nicht. Der Nette Herr Sion wartet auch nicht auf mich. Ich hasse Bugs und ein Patch ist auch noch nicht in Sicht. Ältere Savegames habe ich keine :>


----------



## Alinor (26. März 2005)

Rosini am 26.03.2005 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich hab das Spiel nun als weiblicher Charakter angefangen und stecke auch gleich in Korriban in der Sithakademie fest. Ich habe das Holocron der toten Sithmeisterin ein das Terminal eingegeben, aber leider öffnet sich das Tor nicht. Der Nette Herr Sion wartet auch nicht auf mich. Ich hasse Bugs und ein Patch ist auch noch nicht in Sicht. Ältere Savegames habe ich keine :>



auch kein autosave?

naja, immerhin hast du daraus hoffentlich gelernt, öfter zu speichern   

aber dein beschreibung klingt wiedermal nach einem ziemlich seltsamen bug
was passiert denn, nachdem du dich mit dem Benutzer der Jedi-Meisterin einloggst?


----------



## Rosini (30. März 2005)

Alinor am 26.03.2005 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Rosini am 26.03.2005 12:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In der Tat ist das seltsam. Autosaves habe ich auch keine angelegt. Sobald ich das aufgesammelte Holocorn in das Terminal einstecke, sollte ich normalerweise die Türe öffnen können, aber leider habe ich den passenden Eintrag nicht. Aber wie du schon so schön gesagt hast: Ich habe daraus etwas gelernt


----------



## Rosini (29. April 2005)

Leider häng ich nun beim durchspielen mit einem weiblichen Charakter auf Nar Shaddar. Ich habe die 2000 Credits bei einer Mäuseähnlichen Kreatur schon gezahlt und hoffe, dass mich die Exchange nun Kontaktiert. Leider kann ich auf Nar Shaddar soo lange rumhampeln und  Quests annehmen wie ich möchte. Ich bekomme einfach nicht den Hinweis, dass ich mich mit Visqus in dieser Bar treffen soll. Mach ich wieder irgendetwas falsch? Denn mein Gedächtnis ist in diesen Fällen nicht das beste und ich habe keine Ahnung, was ich bei den 2 anderen Durchspielaktion anders gemacht habe?

Edit: Die Sache mit dem Hutten habe ich auch bereits erledigt. Ich soll GoTo für Ihn eliminieren. (geht aber ziemlich schlecht  )


----------



## Alinor (29. April 2005)

Rosini am 29.04.2005 13:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider häng ich nun beim durchspielen mit einem weiblichen Charakter auf Nar Shaddar. Ich habe die 2000 Credits bei einer Mäuseähnlichen Kreatur schon gezahlt und hoffe, dass mich die Exchange nun Kontaktiert. Leider kann ich auf Nar Shaddar soo lange rumhampeln und  Quests annehmen wie ich möchte. Ich bekomme einfach nicht den Hinweis, dass ich mich mit Visqus in dieser Bar treffen soll. Mach ich wieder irgendetwas falsch? Denn mein Gedächtnis ist in diesen Fällen nicht das beste und ich habe keine Ahnung, was ich bei den 2 anderen Durchspielaktion anders gemacht habe?
> 
> Edit: Die Sache mit dem Hutten habe ich auch bereits erledigt. Ich soll GoTo für Ihn eliminieren. (geht aber ziemlich schlecht  )



warst du im Flüchtlingssektor?
Töte die Serrocco und den Quarren, hilf den Flüchtlingen, das sollte die Exchange eigentlich auf dich aufmerksam machen.


----------



## Rosini (29. April 2005)

Alinor am 29.04.2005 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Rosini am 29.04.2005 13:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nunja... Seltsam ist ja, dass ich das bereits erledigt hatte. Allerdings bekomme ich keine benachrichtigung. Ich hatte auch nichts anderes, als beim ersten mal durchspielen, gemacht....vielleicht wieder ein dämilicher BUG?


----------



## Alinor (29. April 2005)

Rosini am 29.04.2005 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Nunja... Seltsam ist ja, dass ich das bereits erledigt hatte. Allerdings bekomme ich keine benachrichtigung. Ich hatte auch nichts anderes, als beim ersten mal durchspielen, gemacht....vielleicht wieder ein dämilicher BUG?



ist bei diesem Spiel sehr naheliegend   
es haben sich ja schön öfter Leute beschwert, dass sie auf Nar Shaddaa nicht weiterkommen

versuch mal auf einen anderen Planeten zu fliegen und dort ein bisschen herumzulaufen, Quests zu erfüllen und kehr dann nach Nar Shaddaa zurück oder spiel den Planeten einfach nochmal ...


----------



## waterlilly (30. April 2005)

*grummel* Onderon finde ich auch sehr seltsam.... Kaum was zu erledigen, wenige Quests. Naja, hab alles gemacht, dann kam das Treffen mit dem Jedimeister. Schön, das wurde gestört, der is abgehauen, Mandalore 



Spoiler



ist das Canderous???


 sagt, man solle sofort den Planeten verlassen...
Gut, steht auch im Journal, also bin ich abgehauen. Als ich wieder auf Dxun war, standen 2 Sachen im Journal: Das eine war: Onderon sofort verlassen, der Jedimeister würde einen kontaktieren... Das zweite war: zum Palast, um den Jedimeister zu sprechen...

Ja wie jetzt? Ich kann es natürlich nimmer rückgängig machen...
Hab mir dann schnell das Walkthrough von der PC games besorgt und da steht drin, man solle gleich auf die Ebon Hawk und danach wieder zu Kelborn. Dann geht wohl die Story weiter auf Onderon. Aber das tut sie nicht, Kelborn meint nur, er kontaktiert mich...

Bin jetzt nach Dantooine geflogen, aber ich hab das dumpfe Gefühl, dass mir netterweise einiges von der Story fehlt!

PS: Ich hohle Nuss war so blöde, und hab auf der Ebon Hawk nach der Unterhaltung Bao'Dur/Mandalore schnell gespeichert und das Autosave ist auch auf der Ebon Hawk...


----------



## Alinor (30. April 2005)

waterlilly am 30.04.2005 01:28 schrieb:
			
		

> *grummel* Onderon finde ich auch sehr seltsam.... Kaum was zu erledigen, wenige Quests. Naja, hab alles gemacht, dann kam das Treffen mit dem Jedimeister. Schön, das wurde gestört, der is abgehauen, Mandalore
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja er ist es

und keine Angst, er meldet sich schon noch, spiel Dantooine und die anderen ausstehenenden Planeten fertig, dann sollte Kavar sich melden


----------



## waterlilly (30. April 2005)

Alinor am 30.04.2005 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja er ist es
> 
> und keine Angst, er meldet sich schon noch, spiel Dantooine und die anderen ausstehenenden Planeten fertig, dann sollte Kavar sich melden




Hmmm, nur ist Dantooine leider unspielbar... Ruckelt wie blöde, bzw meine Spielfiguren frieren regelrecht ein...


----------



## otterfresse (30. April 2005)

waterlilly am 30.04.2005 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Alinor am 30.04.2005 12:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ändere irgendeine Grafikeinstellung (z.B. Anisotropie) beliebig, wenn es anfängt zu ruckeln. Danach sollte es flutschen. (Muss bei jedem neu geladenen Aussengebiet auf Dantooine wiederholt werden)


----------



## Alinor (30. April 2005)

otterfresse am 30.04.2005 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> waterlilly am 30.04.2005 14:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



versuchs mal mit dem Catalyst Driver 5.4

und du kannst noch in der kotor2.ini unter Grafik Options diese Zeile hinzufügen (oder zumindest ändern, falls sie schon vorhanden ist)
Disable Vertex Buffer Objects=1


----------



## Rosini (30. April 2005)

otterfresse am 30.04.2005 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> waterlilly am 30.04.2005 14:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist ein Treiberproblem. Ab dem Catalyst 5.1 ruckelt das Spiel wie böde auf Dantooine. Das Problem besteht auch beim Vorgänger - natürlich auch auf Dantooine.


----------



## Satta (1. Mai 2005)

Wie oft muss man Lord Sion besiegen.Gibt es da einen Trick

MFG Satta


----------



## Alinor (1. Mai 2005)

Satta am 01.05.2005 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie oft muss man Lord Sion besiegen.Gibt es da einen Trick
> 
> MFG Satta





Spoiler



zu oft  
schließlich ist er keine sonderlich große Herausforderung

Ich hab ihn immer mit Wahnsinn außer Gefecht gesetzt und dann einfach draufgehauen oder wenn man Dunkle Seite spielt einfach Force Crush anwenden.

Und während der Zwischensequenzen sollte man ihn demotivieren.


----------



## Hi2Helmi (3. Mai 2005)

Hi!

Habe Probleme bei der Academie auf Telos. Ich komme einfach nicht weiter, habe jetzt gelesen, dass meine Freunde in dem Gefängnis sein müßten, sie sind aber am Eingang von der Academie und ich kann sie nicht auswählen, noch ansprechen. Ausser Atton, doch da kommt was auf Englisch und irgendwas mit [Cheat Node], weiß aber nicht wieso! Ich habe vorher nicht gecheatet!

Hatte von euch auch schon mal das Problem, und wie kann ich es beheben?

MfG Florian


----------



## Alinor (3. Mai 2005)

Hi2Helmi am 03.05.2005 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Habe Probleme bei der Academie auf Telos. Ich komme einfach nicht weiter, habe jetzt gelesen, dass meine Freunde in dem Gefängnis sein müßten, sie sind aber am Eingang von der Academie und ich kann sie nicht auswählen, noch ansprechen. Ausser Atton, doch da kommt was auf Englisch und irgendwas mit [Cheat Node], weiß aber nicht wieso! Ich habe vorher nicht gecheatet!
> 
> ...



Das ist einer der gröberen Bugs des Games, lad das Update, wenn dus schon drauf hast, versuchs mal mit den Bugfixes auf dieser Seite: http://magestrix.com/K2End/downloads.html
sollten die nicht helfen, lad einen älteren Spielstand (bevor du zur Akademie fliegst), hilft das immernoch nicht, musst du neu anfangen.


----------



## Hi2Helmi (3. Mai 2005)

Hi!

Sorry, wenn ich mich ein wenig dumm anstelle, aber mein Englisch ist doch sehr bescheiden.
Ich habe jetzt die Datei handmaiden.dlg runtergeladen und was mach ich jetzt mit der Datei? Ins Spieleverzeichnis kopieren und weiter? Oder habe ich was falsches geladen!

MfG

Florian


----------



## Alinor (3. Mai 2005)

Hi2Helmi am 03.05.2005 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Sorry, wenn ich mich ein wenig dumm anstelle, aber mein Englisch ist doch sehr bescheiden.
> Ich habe jetzt die Datei handmaiden.dlg runtergeladen und was mach ich jetzt mit der Datei? Ins Spieleverzeichnis kopieren und weiter? Oder habe ich was falsches geladen!
> ...



es sollte für gewöhnlich reichen, wenn du die Datei einfach in den "Override" Ordner im KOTOR2 Verzeichnis kopierst. Wenn der Ordner nicht vorhanden ist, musst du ihn erstellen.


----------



## SirYzerman (5. Mai 2005)

*Die Verschlossene Tür!!!*

Habe das Spiel schon mehrmals durchgespielt ,aber ein Quest bereitet mir immer noch Kopfschmerzen. Es geht um Nar Shaddar, wo man  beim Hutten Vogga  eine verschlossene Tür findet, die zusätzlich von zwei Kath Hunden bewacht wird.  Klar ist das man Vogga durch das beschaffen einer Tänzerin zum einschlafen bringt. Auch ist klar , das man  irgend eine Substanz  in den Wassernapf der Kath Hunde, der in  einer Ecke des Raumes steht,  rein schütten muss um die Kreaturen  zum einpennen zu bringen. Die Frage ist nun welche Substanz,  und wo man sie herbekommt.


----------



## Alinor (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die Verschlossene Tür!!!*



			
				SirYzerman am 05.05.2005 10:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe das Spiel schon mehrmals durchgespielt ,aber ein Quest bereitet mir immer noch Kopfschmerzen. Es geht um Nar Shaddar, wo man  beim Hutten Vogga  eine verschlossene Tür findet, die zusätzlich von zwei Kath Hunden bewacht wird.  Klar ist das man Vogga durch das beschaffen einer Tänzerin zum einschlafen bringt. Auch ist klar , das man  irgend eine Substanz  in den Wassernapf der Kath Hunde, der in  einer Ecke des Raumes steht,  rein schütten muss um die Kreaturen  zum einpennen zu bringen. Die Frage ist nun welche Substanz,  und wo man sie herbekommt.



Dazu musst die beiden Gauner im Zimmer bei den Docks (dort wo auch die Mandalorianer, die Alien-Crew etc.) herumlungern belauschen, dazu gehst du im Solomodus und getarnt einfach zu den beiden hin, danach kannst du in der Cantina Jumasaft kaufen.


----------



## SirYzerman (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die Verschlossene Tür!!!*



			
				Alinor am 05.05.2005 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> SirYzerman am 05.05.2005 10:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Danke ,wieder etwas dazu gelernt. Denn ich habe zwar die beiden Gauner  belauscht , bin aber danach nie mehr zum Barkeeper gegangen. Den hatte ich immer  davor angequatscht.


----------



## ChriZ666 (7. Mai 2005)

Gibt es eine Liste welche Gruppenmitglieder bei welchen Quests dabei sein sollten?

Ich weis das die Gruppenmitglieder Auswirkungen auf manche Quests und Dialoge haben, wollte diese aber nicht unbedingt 6 mal führen...


----------



## Alinor (7. Mai 2005)

ChriZ666 am 07.05.2005 17:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eine Liste welche Gruppenmitglieder bei welchen Quests dabei sein sollten?
> 
> Ich weis das die Gruppenmitglieder Auswirkungen auf manche Quests und Dialoge haben, wollte diese aber nicht unbedingt 6 mal führen...



schau mal hier:
http://www.gamefaqs.com/computer/doswin/game/920601.html

Da gibts einen recht guten Influence Guide.


----------



## Balder84 (7. Mai 2005)

Alinor am 03.05.2005 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi2Helmi am 03.05.2005 14:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




habe den selben bug wie hi2helmi aber welchen bugfix muss ich da saugen da das nervt man kommt eifnach net weiter :/


----------



## Balder84 (7. Mai 2005)

so habe mal alle fixes installiert aber der fehler ist imemrnoch da :/ hat  mal wer sonst nen savegame genau nach dieser stelle?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (10. Mai 2005)

Ich kapier das mit dem Turboliftzugangscode direkt am Anfang vom Spiel nicht. Was soll mir das hier sagen? 
...
-X..
-...
X
X..

Hä? 

Welche Zahlen muss ich eingeben?


----------



## Alinor (11. Mai 2005)

MiffiMoppelchen am 10.05.2005 23:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kapier das mit dem Turboliftzugangscode direkt am Anfang vom Spiel nicht. Was soll mir das hier sagen?
> ...
> -X..
> -...
> ...




3, 17, 13, 5, 7

Wenn du hohe INT hast, löst dein Charakter es von selbst wenn nicht 



Spoiler



geht die Tür nur mit 7, 5, 13, 17, 3 auf


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (12. Mai 2005)

Alinor am 11.05.2005 11:35 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 10.05.2005 23:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dass man die Zahlenfolge nur umdrehen muss, ist schon klar, steht ja auch in der "Aufgabe". 
Mir sagten nur die Zeichen nichts ( ., X, - ), und ich hatte keine Lust, es selber herauszufinden - war ja schon spät. 

Hab INT nur auf 10, ein Jedi muss nicht schlau sein, sondern nur weise.


----------



## Alinor (12. Mai 2005)

MiffiMoppelchen am 12.05.2005 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Alinor am 11.05.2005 11:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die INT ist für die Anzahl deiner Fertigkeitspunkte entscheidend, du solltest dir vielleicht doch überlegen, sie ein bisschen raufzuschrauben.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (12. Mai 2005)

Alinor am 12.05.2005 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Die INT ist für die Anzahl deiner Fertigkeitspunkte entscheidend,


Klar, aber ich bekomme ja schon 3 Punkte pro Stufenanstieg.
Sicherheit, Überreden und "Heilen" kann ich eh nur um einen Punkt pro Stufe anheben.



> du solltest dir vielleicht doch überlegen, sie ein bisschen raufzuschrauben.


Nein, ich denke, das ist unnötig. Ich muss ja nicht alles gut können; ich habe ja Begleiter dabei und kann sie anders ausbilden als meinen Charakter.

Und falls ich an einer bestimmtrn Stelle nicht weiterkomme, weil ein bestimmtes Talent dringend gebraucht wird, das ich nicht habe bzw nicht ausreichend gesteigert habe, dann ist es das Spiel eh nicht wert, weitergespielt zu werden.


----------



## NIkiman07 (25. Juli 2007)

redcrush am 18.02.2005 20:34 schrieb:
			
		

> seelenapparat am 13.02.2005 19:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NIkiman07 (25. Juli 2007)

Rosini am 29.04.2005 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Alinor am 29.04.2005 16:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nein geh auf die Ebon Hawk dort kontaktiert dich visquis dass du ins Jekk' Jekk' Tarr kommen solsts


----------



## NIkiman07 (25. Juli 2007)

Du musst sie versuchen abzuhängen bwei mir hat T3 den rest gamacht sonst versuchen ....


----------



## rengaru (25. Juli 2007)

NIkiman07 am 25.07.2007 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst sie versuchen abzuhängen bwei mir hat T3 den rest gamacht sonst versuchen ....


mit wem redest du? 

der thread ist seit über 2jahren tot


----------



## Raistlin1984 (8. April 2008)

jetpackfreak am 12.02.2005 09:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß einer was für neue Lichtschwertfarben es gibt?


gelb lila blau grün rot silbriggrün


----------



## ShiZon (9. April 2008)

Raistlin1984 am 08.04.2008 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> jetpackfreak am 12.02.2005 09:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Du hast Silber vergessen! Glaubst das du auf deinen Post noch eine Antwort bekommst, ich glaube nicht das der Member der diese Frage gestellt hat sich noch einmal melden wird, da der Thread schon recht eingestaubt ist, da du hier neu bist kannst du das nicht wissen!  

Wenn du selbst Fragen zu KotoR 2 hast, können dir hier einige helfen.


----------



## PichuOTsmb (27. Oktober 2008)

Habe ein Problem hänge gerade auf Korriban im geheimen Grab. Habe alle aufgaben erledigt komme aber nicht mehr heraus weil sämtiliche ausgänge gespert sind. Was kann ich machen?


----------



## ShiZon (27. Oktober 2008)

PichuOTsmb am 27.10.2008 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ein Problem hänge gerade auf Korriban im geheimen Grab. Habe alle aufgaben erledigt komme aber nicht mehr heraus weil sämtiliche ausgänge gespert sind. Was kann ich machen?



Wenn du auf dich selbst und auf Malak triffst und besiegt hast, sind links und rechts zwei Sith Leichen oder zwei Körbe, wenn du gerade aus gehst kommst du zum Ausgang.


----------

